# Από την Τυποεκδοτική στον Δαρβίνο μέσω Στάλιν και Β. Κορέας



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2012)

Την Παρασκευή έπεσα πάνω στην εκπομπή της Λιάνας Κανέλλη στον Real FM. Της στέλνει λοιπόν κάποιος ένα μήνυμα ότι δεν λέει κουβέντα για τους απολυμένους του 902 και της Τυποεκδοτικής (των επιχειρήσεων, δηλαδή, του ΚΚΕ). Η απάντησή της, μεγαλειώδης: «Εμείς φυσικά και δεν αποσιωπούμε τίποτε. *Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί είναι, κι αυτοί, θύματα του καπιταλισμού* — που φταίει για την κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί στην οικονομία.»

Πολύ ισότιμη αντιμετώπιση και διόλου υποκριτική! Αν ένας οποιοσδήποτε άλλος εργοδότης απολύσει κόσμο ή μειώσει αποδοχές, τότε είναι απόλυτα καταδικαστέος. Αν όμως ο εργοδότης αυτός τυγχάνει να είναι το ΚΚΕ, τότε δεν πηγαίνει το ΠΑΜΕ να διαμαρτυρηθεί έξω απ' την επιχείρηση — κι ο εν λόγω εργοδότης (δηλ. το ΚΚΕ) είναι άμοιρος ευθυνών (αφού πρόκειται απλώς για σκοτεινό έργο του καπιταλισμού και μόνο).

http://typografeio.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post_05.html
http://tsak-giorgis.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post_7732.html


----------



## Resident (Jan 26, 2012)

Το ΠΑΜΕ μου θυμίζει "προστάτη", όχι με την ιατρική έννοια .


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πολύ ισότιμη αντιμετώπιση και διόλου υποκριτική! Αν ένας οποιοσδήποτε άλλος εργοδότης απολύσει κόσμο ή μειώσει αποδοχές, τότε είναι απόλυτα καταδικαστέος. Αν όμως ο εργοδότης αυτός τυγχάνει να είναι το ΚΚΕ, τότε δεν πηγαίνει το ΠΑΜΕ να διαμαρτυρηθεί έξω απ' την επιχείρηση — κι ο εν λόγω εργοδότης (δηλ. το ΚΚΕ) είναι άμοιρος ευθυνών (αφού πρόκειται απλώς για σκοτεινό έργο του καπιταλισμού και μόνο).
> 
> http://typografeio.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post_05.html
> http://tsak-giorgis.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post_7732.html


Σύμφωνα με την Αλεξάνδρα Μπαλού, του ΠΑΜΕ, φταίνε οι εκμεταλλευτικοί νόμοι που υπάρχουν (ασχέτως αν τους εκμεταλλεύεται και το ΚΚΕ), α, ναι, και το ΚΚΕ δεν μείωσε μισθούς, και δεν θα πάρετε απάντηση, κυρία Μπακογιάννη, που ρωτάτε τι έγινε με τις απολύσεις στην Τυποεκδοτική, γιατί ταυτίζετε τα κόμματα με τις επιχειρήσεις.

http://www.parapolitiki.com/2012/01/blog-post_8782.html


----------



## anef (Jan 27, 2012)

Το ΚΚΕ επέλεξε να ιδρύσει την Τυποεκδοτική, μια επιχείρηση που λειτουργεί στα πλαίσια της αγοράς, για να κάνει το δικό του κουμάντο και να μην εξαρτάται η έκδοση της εφημερίδας του από άλλους (όπως ξέρετε τα μεγάλα κόμματα έχουν και τις μιζούλες τους για να πορεύονται - και φυσικά δεν έχουν ανάγκη από δικιά τους εφημερίδα, όλες δικές τους είναι, «ανεξάρτητες» όλες). Μπορεί κανείς να εντοπίσει και ομοιότητες και διαφορές από μια κλασική καπιταλιστική επιχείρηση. 

Για να μη βρεθεί σ' αυτή τη θέση το ΚΚΕ, να πρέπει να απολογείται στην υπερασπίστρια των εργατών κα. Μπακογιάννη ή σε άλλους που καίγονται για τα συμφέροντα των εργαζόμενων, θα έπρεπε ή να μην ιδρύσει καθόλου επιχείρηση (γιατί φυσικά δεν είναι μόνο η απόλυση, είναι και η εκμετάλλευση του εργαζόμενου) ή να βασίζεται η εργασία μόνο σε εθελοντική βάση (εκεί θα έπρεπε να έχει εθελοντές σε όλες τις ειδικότητες, κάτι δύσκολο). Το πρόβλημα κατά τη γνώμη μου με τις απολύσεις αυτές δεν βρίσκεται στο ότι έγιναν (εφόσον υπήρξε κάθετη πτώση της δουλειάς) ούτε στο ότι το ΠΑΜΕ δεν ήταν απ' έξω να διαμαρτύρεται (ούτε και πάει έξω από κάθε μαγαζί που απολύει να διαμαρτυρηθεί), αλλά στο ότι δεν απάντησε ικανοποιητικά στις καταγγελίες κάποιων απολυμένων σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά της εργοδοσίας απέναντί τους. Τα άλλα είναι για να'χει κάτι να λέει η Μπακογιάννη.

Χωρίς επίσης να θέλω συνολικά να υπερασπιστώ το ΠΑΜΕ (ως προς την τακτική του στο πλαίσιο του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος, κυρίως -χωρίς όμως να ξέρω και πάρα πολλά για το ζήτημα), αυτή τη στιγμή στηρίζει μια από τις μεγαλύτερες απεργίες που θυμάμαι εγώ ποτέ στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια, την απεργία της Χαλυβουργικής, σε έναν αγώνα που δίνουν εργάτες με μεγάλο κόστος για τους ίδιους και τις οικογένειές τους και που είναι πολύ σημαντικός για τους εργαζόμενους συνολικά. Αν, δηλαδή, δεν θέλουμε να φτάσουν οι μισθοί στα όρια της Κίνας ή να μας κάνουν οι εργοδότες και οι αγορές ό,τι θέλουν. Αν μας έχει μείνει λίγη αξιοπρέπεια.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2012)

anef said:


> Το ΚΚΕ επέλεξε να ιδρύσει την Τυποεκδοτική, μια επιχείρηση που λειτουργεί στα πλαίσια της αγοράς, για να κάνει το δικό του κουμάντο και να μην εξαρτάται η έκδοση της εφημερίδας του από άλλους (όπως ξέρετε τα μεγάλα κόμματα έχουν και τις μιζούλες τους για να πορεύονται - και φυσικά δεν έχουν ανάγκη από δικιά τους εφημερίδα, όλες δικές τους είναι, «ανεξάρτητες» όλες).


Ανεξαρτήτως της ιδεολογικής τοποθέτησης της εκάστοτε εφημερίδας, δεν ενδιαφέρει τους απολυμένους της Τυποεκδοτικής ο λόγος για τον οποίο ιδρύθηκε η εταιρεία - τι διαφορά έχει γι' αυτούς αν βγάζει περιοδικά λαϊφστάιλ ή το Ριζοσπάστη; Τους ενδιαφέρει γιατί τους απέλυσαν, όπως επίσης για ποιο λόγο μειώνονται οι μισθοί τους. 



anef said:


> Για να μη βρεθεί σ' αυτή τη θέση το ΚΚΕ, να πρέπει να απολογείται στην υπερασπίστρια των εργατών κα. Μπακογιάννη ή σε άλλους που καίγονται για τα συμφέροντα των εργαζόμενων, θα έπρεπε ή να μην ιδρύσει καθόλου επιχείρηση (γιατί φυσικά δεν είναι μόνο η απόλυση, είναι και η εκμετάλλευση του εργαζόμενου) ή να βασίζεται η εργασία μόνο σε εθελοντική βάση (εκεί θα έπρεπε να έχει εθελοντές σε όλες τις ειδικότητες, κάτι δύσκολο).


Δηλαδή, το ΚΚΕ αναγκάζεται να κάνει απολύσεις επειδή έχει μείωση εσόδων. Δεκτόν - παραδεχόμαστε όμως έτσι πως, αν και κομμουνιστικό κόμμα που αναγνωρίζει και υπερασπίζεται πρωτίστως το δικαίωμα στην εργασία, ενεργεί με καπιταλιστικά κριτήρια. Γιατί όμως δεν αναγνωρίζει το ελαφρυντικό της μείωσης της κερδοφορίας όταν κάνουν απολύσεις άλλες εταιρείες; 
Συν τοις άλλοις, νομίζω ότι δεν έχει καμία σημασία που τις ερωτήσεις τις έκανε η Ντόρα, και δεν τις έκανε, ξερωγώ, ο Λαφαζάνης. Εκτός κι αν αλλάζει η απάντηση, δηλαδή η πραγματικότητα, ανάλογα με το ποιος ρωτάει.



anef said:


> Το πρόβλημα κατά τη γνώμη μου με τις απολύσεις αυτές δεν βρίσκεται στο ότι έγιναν (εφόσον υπήρξε κάθετη πτώση της δουλειάς) ούτε στο ότι το ΠΑΜΕ δεν ήταν απ' έξω να διαμαρτύρεται (ούτε και πάει έξω από κάθε μαγαζί που απολύει να διαμαρτυρηθεί), αλλά στο ότι δεν απάντησε ικανοποιητικά στις καταγγελίες κάποιων απολυμένων σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά της εργοδοσίας απέναντί τους.


Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα του θιγόμενου εργαζόμενου της Τυποεκδοτικής δεν είναι ότι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα συνδικαλιστικά κινήματα της Ελλάδας δεν καταδέχεται καν να τον βοηθήσει ενόψει της μείωσης του μισθού του ή της απώλειας της εργασίας του, και ότι αντίθετα εκπρόσωπος του εν λόγω συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος αρνείται απερίφραστα ότι έγιναν μειώσεις μισθών, αλλά ότι δεν του έχουν απαντήσει στις καταγγελίες του. 



anef said:


> Χωρίς επίσης να θέλω συνολικά να υπερασπιστώ το ΠΑΜΕ (ως προς την τακτική του στο πλαίσιο του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος, κυρίως -χωρίς όμως να ξέρω και πάρα πολλά για το ζήτημα), αυτή τη στιγμή στηρίζει μια από τις μεγαλύτερες απεργίες που θυμάμαι εγώ ποτέ στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια, την απεργία της Χαλυβουργικής, σε έναν αγώνα που δίνουν εργάτες με μεγάλο κόστος για τους ίδιους και τις οικογένειές τους και που είναι πολύ σημαντικός για τους εργαζόμενους συνολικά. Αν, δηλαδή, δεν θέλουμε να φτάσουν οι μισθοί στα όρια της Κίνας ή να μας κάνουν οι εργοδότες και οι αγορές ό,τι θέλουν. Αν μας έχει μείνει λίγη αξιοπρέπεια.


Δηλαδή το ΠΑΜΕ έχει κάποια κριτήρια που εφαρμόζει ανάλογα με την εκάστοτε απεργία ή κατάληψη, τα οποία δεν εντοπίζονται στο ότι γίνονται απολύσεις, ή δυσβάσταχτες μειώσεις μισθών. Αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ με την είδηση. Δεν προφταίνει, αφού ασχολείται με την απεργία στη Χαλυβουργική. Είναι όμως ουσιώδες το ότι τα κριτήριά του, όλως περιέργως, αφήνουν έξω την υπεράσπιση των εργαζομένων της Τυποεκδοτικής, έστω και με μια υποτυπώδη ανακοίνωση, αλλά παράλληλα εφαρμόστηκαν κατά τη στήριξη της απεργίας των εργαζομένων στα Νότος, την ένδειξη αλληλεγγύης προς το λαό της Νιγηρίας, και στη διαμαρτυρία στην πρεσβεία του Καζακστάν, και μάλιστα όλα αυτά τον τελευταίο ένα μήνα, παράλληλα δηλαδή με την απεργία στη Χαλυβουργική.

Εγώ βλέπω δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Και υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν είμαι η μόνη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

Άνεφ, θα περίμενα αυτή η επιχείρηση να είναι υπόδειγμα διοίκησης και πρότυπο λειτουργίας με βάση τις αρχές του ΚΚΕ, μάθημα προς τους άλλους επιχειρηματίες για το πώς μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μια επιχείρηση αποτελεσματικά με σοσιαλιστικές αρχές μέσα στην καπιταλιστική αγορά (και υπάρχουν τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ και είναι κερδοφόρες). 
Τι προτείνουν συνήθως τα συνδικάτα όταν σε μια επιχείρηση υπάρχει κάθετη πτώση της δουλειάς και έχει αποφασιστεί ότι η πιο λογική λύση είναι η μείωση προσωπικού; Μείωση μισθών χωρίς απολύσεις; Να χρησιμοποιηθεί το κεφάλαιο της εταιρείας για τη μισθοδοσία; Να μετεκπαιδευτούν με έξοδα της επιχείρησης οι απολυμένοι; Προσπάθησε η Τυποεκδοτική να εφαρμόσει κάποια από αυτά; Ή απλώς επικαλείται τη νομοθεσία για ό,τι κάνει (τη νομοθεσία που καταδικάζει το ΚΚΕ);


----------



## anef (Jan 27, 2012)

@Palavra: 
(Μιλάω πάντα με δεδομένα κάποιων μηνών πριν, δεν έχω ξαναενημερωθεί για την υπόθεση) Απ' όσο ξέρω οι εργαζόμενοι δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για τις ίδιες τις απολύσεις (για μειώσεις δεν ξέρω κάτι) αλλά για το γεγονός ότι δεν τηρήθηκαν, όπως υποστήριξαν, κάποια κριτήρια (π.χ. οικογενειακή κατάσταση), γιατί δεν υπήρξε διάλογος με τους εργαζόμενους (οι της Τυποεκδοτικής το αρνήθηκαν) και για τη συμπεριφορά απέναντί τους (όπου νομίζω δεν υπήρξαν επαρκείς απαντήσεις). 

Για την ουσία: το ζήτημα για μένα είναι ακριβώς σε ποιο βαθμό κάποια συλλογικότητα ή κόμμα θα πρέπει να παίζει με όρους του συστήματος όταν υποτίθεται πως είναι κατά αυτού του συστήματος. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η ισορροπία εδώ είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολη. Για παράδειγμα, για να μη βρεθεί το ΚΚΕ κάποια στιγμή σε θέση να απολύσει θα έπρεπε ίσως να μην έχει δική του εφημερίδα ή κανάλι, άρα να μην έχει τρόπο να προβάλλει τις θέσεις του (τα «ανεξάρτητα» μέσα όπως ξέρεις δεν ξεσκίζονται για το ποιο θα τις προβάλει πρώτο). Τους εργαζόμενους, όπως πολύ σωστά λες, αυτό δεν τους ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό ακριβώς το ΚΚΕ θα έπρεπε να το είχε σκεφτεί πολύ νωρίτερα, τι θα έκανε σε περίπτωση που δεν θα είχε να πληρώσει τους εργαζόμενους. Από τη στιγμή που έκανε την επιλογή να λειτουργήσει με όρους επιχείρησης αναπόφευκτα τώρα εκτίθεται. Στην πράξη όμως, άπαξ και έκανε αυτή την επιλογή, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει και κάτι άλλο.

Για τα δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Απ' όσο ξέρω το ΚΚΕ, αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι αριστεροί, δεν τα βάζουν με τον καπιταλιστή ως πρόσωπο, με τον «κακό» καπιταλιστή (όπως π.χ. κάνει πολλές φορές η ακροδεξιά), αλλά με τον καπιταλισμό ως σύστημα. Η πάλη κατά αυτού του συστήματος, όταν μιλάμε για την εργασία, κατευθύνεται συνήθως ενάντια σε μεγάλους εργοδότες, όχι γιατί αυτοί είναι κακοί άνθρωποι, αλλά γιατί η εκμετάλλευση των εργαζόμενων στις επιχειρήσεις τους μπορεί να συνοψίσει καλύτερα τον εκμεταλλευτικό χαρακτήρα του συστήματος συνολικά (όπως π.χ. συμβαίνει με τον Μάνεση της Χαλυβουργικής): δεν έχω δει ποτέ διαμαρτυρίες του ΠΑΜΕ (ή αριστερών κομμάτων) κατά μικρών εργοδοτών που αναγκάζονται να απολύσουν προσωπικό γιατί δεν επιβιώνουν (Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες, όπως ξέρεις, όταν δεν επιβιώνουν οι ίδιες είναι μόνο γιατί τα κέρδη τους έχουν μετατραπεί σε καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία ή σε κότερα και βίλες των αφεντικών τους: έχουν ήδη εκμεταλλευτεί για χρόνια τους εργαζόμενους χωρίς να μοιράζονται τα κέρδη μαζί τους). Επομένως, σαφώς και όλοι διαλέγουν το πού θα διαμαρτυρηθούν. Ωστόσο, ακριβώς επειδή εδώ πρόκειται για το ΚΚΕ, το ΠΑΜΕ όντως θα έπρεπε νομίζω να παρέμβει με κάποιον τρόπο, έστω και για ηθική συμπαράσταση, αν δεν υπήρχε τρόπος για υλική (Πάντως, είχα διαβάσει ότι κάποιοι από τους μισθούς των εργαζομένων είχαν βγει από κουπόνια φίλων του ΚΚΕ άρα κάποιες προσπάθειες πρέπει να έγιναν). 

Ως προς το «ποιος μιλάει», ναι έχει σημασία. Στο κάτω-κάτω, τι ακριβώς κάνετε εσείς στα παραπάνω ποστ; Λέτε ότι το ΚΚΕ δεν δικαιούται να μιλάει για απολύσεις των εργαζόμενων αλλού, επειδή το ίδιο έχει απολύσει εργαζόμενούς του. Ε, επειδή η Μπακογιάννη δεν έχει υπερασπιστεί ποτέ κανέναν εργαζόμενο παρά μόνο αυτούς της Τυποεκδοτικής, υποθέτω ότι έχει κάποιον άλλο στόχο. Είναι όπως όταν μιλάνε για διάλογο αυτοί που κρατάνε το πιστόλι, ένα πράμα. Ή όταν ο Καρατζαφύρερ μιλάει για δημοκρατία. (Και μια και ανέφερες τον Λαφαζάνη: δεν τον έχω ακούσει ποτέ να μιλάει για την Τυποεκδοτική. Προφανώς, σε αντίθεση με την Μπακογιάννη, δεν πιστεύει πως βασικός του αντίπαλος αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το ΚΚΕ)

@SBE: Δεν νομίζω ότι οποιαδήποτε καπιταλιστική επιχείρηση μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ποτέ ως «πρότυπο» με σοσιαλιστικά κριτήρια, μέσα σε περιβάλλον καπιταλισμού: από τη φύση της, θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλεύεται την εργασία των εργαζόμενών της -αλλιώς δεν θα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Στόχος των επιχειρήσεων είναι να ωφεληθούν τα αφεντικά τους, όχι το κοινωνικό σύνολο. Η ιδιαιτερότητα της Τυποεκδοτικής, ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης παρόμοιας επιχείρησης, είναι ότι δεν ωφελούνται συγκεκριμένα άτομα, αλλά εξυπηρετούνται οι στόχοι μιας συλλογικότητας (που ενδεχομένως αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετηθούν).


----------



## Resident (Jan 27, 2012)

Το ΠΑΜΕ θα καταφέρει να κλείσει το εργοστάσιο του Ασπροπύργου και τελικά θα παρασύρει και του Βόλου. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι πριν αρχίσει η απεργία, η παραγωγή τους ήταν ήδη "νεκρή". Μειωμένη ήταν και είναι η παραγωγή του γείτονά τους στον Ασπρόπυργο ο οποίος πριν από 2 χρόνια έκλεισε και το τμήμα έρευνας και ανάπτυξης. Βέβαια τα υψηλά έξοδα του τμήματος μπάσκετ του Ολυμπιακού τα κάλυψαν για ένα χρόνο ακόμη.

Στην Χαλυβουργική, ίσως θα έπρεπε να έχουν κάνει κάτι οι συνδικαλιστές μερικούς μήνες πριν όταν είχε σκοτωθεί άνθρωπος. Τότε το θέμα διευθετήθηκε με 24ωρη αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τώρα ζητούν μέχρι και κρατικοποίηση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Μια δική μου γενικότερη απορία, γιατί στοιχεία δεν έχω για αυτά που μιλάτε.

Όταν μια κομουνιστική κοινωνία που είναι αναγκασμένη να δράσει σε συνθήκες διεθνούς ανταγωνισμού διαπιστώνει μείωση των εσόδων της λόγω μείωσης της παραγωγής και των εξαγωγών της ή των τιμών των εξαγώγιμων προϊόντων της, ποια λύση να επιλέξει:

(α) Να απολύσει κάποιους;
(β) Να μειώσει (με κάποια κλιμακωτή αναλογικότητα) τις αμοιβές όλων;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2012)

anef said:


> @Palavra:
> (Μιλάω πάντα με δεδομένα κάποιων μηνών πριν, δεν έχω ξαναενημερωθεί για την υπόθεση) Απ' όσο ξέρω οι εργαζόμενοι δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για τις ίδιες τις απολύσεις (για μειώσεις δεν ξέρω κάτι) αλλά για το γεγονός ότι δεν τηρήθηκαν, όπως υποστήριξαν, κάποια κριτήρια (π.χ. οικογενειακή κατάσταση), γιατί δεν υπήρξε διάλογος με τους εργαζόμενους (οι της Τυποεκδοτικής το αρνήθηκαν) και για τη συμπεριφορά απέναντί τους (όπου νομίζω δεν υπήρξαν επαρκείς απαντήσεις).


Το ερώτημα που τίθεται σε έναν από τους συνδέσμους του Ζάζουλα είναι «Μπορούν τα κόμματα να ανταγωνίζονται τους ιδιώτες στο επιχειρείν;;;;» 


anef said:


> Για την ουσία: το ζήτημα για μένα είναι ακριβώς σε ποιο βαθμό κάποια συλλογικότητα ή κόμμα θα πρέπει να παίζει με όρους του συστήματος όταν υποτίθεται πως είναι κατά αυτού του συστήματος. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η ισορροπία εδώ είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολη. Για παράδειγμα, για να μη βρεθεί το ΚΚΕ κάποια στιγμή σε θέση να απολύσει θα έπρεπε ίσως να μην έχει δική του εφημερίδα ή κανάλι, άρα να μην έχει τρόπο να προβάλλει τις θέσεις του (τα «ανεξάρτητα» μέσα όπως ξέρεις δεν ξεσκίζονται για το ποιο θα τις προβάλει πρώτο).


Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν τα μέσα (την Παπαρήγα τη βλέπω συχνά στην τηλεόραση, όμως), αλλά με την παραπάνω διατύπωσή σου, εφημερίδες όπως, π.χ., η Αυγή είναι «ανεξάρτητες» και όχι ανεξάρτητες. Έτσι θα 'ναι δηλαδή και το Ποντίκι, έτσι ήταν και η Ελευθεροτυπία, όλοι υπηρετούν το σύστημα, είναι «ανεξάρτητοι», γιαλαντζί δηλαδή, διαστρεβλώνουν, λένε ψέματα, αποκρύπτουν κτλ. Στο σημείο αυτό, και επειδή δεν ξέρω: δημοσιεύτηκαν στο Ριζοσπάστη οι απολύσεις και οι μειώσεις στην Τυποεκδοτική;


anef said:


> Τους εργαζόμενους, όπως πολύ σωστά λες, αυτό δεν τους ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό ακριβώς το ΚΚΕ θα έπρεπε να το είχε σκεφτεί πολύ νωρίτερα, τι θα έκανε σε περίπτωση που δεν θα είχε να πληρώσει τους εργαζόμενους. Από τη στιγμή που έκανε την επιλογή να λειτουργήσει με όρους επιχείρησης αναπόφευκτα τώρα εκτίθεται. Στην πράξη όμως, άπαξ και έκανε αυτή την επιλογή, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει και κάτι άλλο.


Είναι τουλάχιστον αντιφατικό ένα κόμμα όπως το ΚΚΕ να μαίνεται για το δικαίωμα στην εργασία, να εξανίσταται κατά του συστήματος, αλλά να δίνει παράλληλα τη δικαιολογία ότι κάνει ό,τι κάνει γιατί είναι μέσα στο σύστημα και δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς. 



anef said:


> Ως προς το «ποιος μιλάει», ναι έχει σημασία. Στο κάτω-κάτω, τι ακριβώς κάνετε εσείς στα παραπάνω ποστ; Λέτε ότι το ΚΚΕ δεν δικαιούται να μιλάει για απολύσεις των εργαζόμενων αλλού, επειδή το ίδιο έχει απολύσει εργαζόμενούς του. Ε, επειδή η Μπακογιάννη δεν έχει υπερασπιστεί ποτέ κανέναν εργαζόμενο παρά μόνο αυτούς της Τυποεκδοτικής, υποθέτω ότι έχει κάποιον άλλο στόχο. Είναι όπως όταν μιλάνε για διάλογο αυτοί που κρατάνε το πιστόλι, ένα πράμα. Ή όταν ο Καρατζαφύρερ μιλάει για δημοκρατία.


Για να διευκρινίσω, εγώ δεν είπα ότι το ΚΚΕ δεν δικαιούται να μιλάει. Ίσα ίσα: αναρωτιέμαι γιατί μιλάει για τους άλλους, αλλά όχι για τον εαυτό του. Και ακόμα παραπέρα: αναρωτιέμαι γιατί παίρνει αντιλαϊκά και αντιεργατικά μέτρα, απολύοντας και κάνοντας μειώσεις, και γιατί η εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΜΕ στην εκπομπή του Πρετεντέρη *αρνήθηκε ότι έχουν γίνει μειώσεις*. 

Και όχι, δεν έχει σημασία ποιος κάνει την ερώτηση. Γιατί με την ίδια λογική, όπως ο «Καρατζαφύρερ μιλάει για δημοκρατία», έτσι και το ΚΚΕ μιλάει για δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων.


----------



## anef (Jan 27, 2012)

Resident said:


> Το ΠΑΜΕ θα καταφέρει να κλείσει το εργοστάσιο του Ασπροπύργου και τελικά θα παρασύρει και του Βόλου. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι πριν αρχίσει η απεργία, η παραγωγή τους ήταν ήδη "νεκρή".Μειωμένη ήταν και είναι η παραγωγή του γείτονα τους στον Ασπρόπυργο ο οποίος πριν από 2 χρόνια έκλεισε και το τμήμα έρευνας και ανάπτυξης. Βέβαια τα υψηλά έξοδα του τμήματος μπάσκετ του Ολυμπιακού τα κάλυψαν για ένα χρόνο ακόμη.
> 
> Στην Χαλυβουργική, ίσως θα έπρεπε να έχουν κάνει κάτι οι συνδικαλιστές μερικούς μήνες πριν όταν είχε σκοτωθεί άνθρωπος. Τότε το θέμα διευθετήθηκε με 24ωρη αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τώρα ζητούν μέχρι και κρατικοποίηση.



Για τις δουλειές πάντως, άλλα λένε οι εργαζόμενοι. Λένε πως από την πολλή δουλειά δεν τους έδιναν άδειες. 
Δες εδώ το βιντεάκι (ή αυτό το άρθρο του Π. Λινάρδου-Ρυλμόν).

Τις εταιρίες που κλείνουν γιατί δεν έχουν δουλειά και όλως περιέργως μετά ανοίγουν με άλλο όνομα ή σε άλλη χώρα, τις έχουμε δει πολλές φορές. Είναι τρελό να λέμε ότι οι επιχειρήσεις κλείνουν από τις απεργίες. Στο κάτω-κάτω κάπως πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε και το γεγονός ότι επιχειρήσεις κλείνουν ή απολύουν και σε χώρες που οι απεργίες δεν πολυσυνηθίζονται. Ή μήπως πρόκειται για άλλη μια ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2012)

anef said:


> Στο κάτω-κάτω κάπως πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε και το γεγονός ότι επιχειρήσεις κλείνουν ή απολύουν και σε χώρες που οι απεργίες δεν πολυσυνηθίζονται. Ή μήπως πρόκειται για άλλη μια ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα;


Η ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα είναι ότι με τις απεργίες καταφέρνουν να κλείσουν επιχειρήσεις που μπορούσαν να μην έχουν κλείσει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

anef said:


> @SBE: Δεν νομίζω ότι οποιαδήποτε καπιταλιστική επιχείρηση μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ποτέ ως «πρότυπο» με σοσιαλιστικά κριτήρια, μέσα σε περιβάλλον καπιταλισμού: από τη φύση της, θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλεύεται την εργασία των εργαζόμενών της -αλλιώς δεν θα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Στόχος των επιχειρήσεων είναι να ωφεληθούν τα αφεντικά τους, όχι το κοινωνικό σύνολο.



Κι όμως, υπάρχουν συνεταιριστικές επιχειρήσεις σε πολλές χώρες, οι οποίες λειτουργούν κανονικά και έχουν κέρδη. Να μία που είμαι πελάτισσά τους τακτικότατη:
John Lewis Partnership: The company is owned by a trust on behalf of all its employees — known as partners - who have a say in the running of the business and receive a share of annual profits, which is usually a significant addition to their salary. The group is the third largest UK private company in the Sunday Times Top Track 100 for 2010.


Τώρα, με τη Χαλυβουργική δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ανταγωνιστούμε τους Κινέζους γιατί δεν είμαστε Κίνα. Αν η επιχείρηση δεν είναι βιώσιμη θα κλείσει, όσες απεργίες και να γίνουν κατά του κλεισίματος ή των απολύσεων. Και τη δεκαετία του '70- '80 έκλεισαν πολλές επιχειρήσεις που στηρίζονταν στα φτηνά εργατικά χέρια, καθώς δεν υπήρχαν πλέον φτηνά εργατικά χέρια. Σίγουρα για κάποιες από αυτές, όχι για όλες, θα υπήρχαν κι άλλες λύσεις, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχαν κίνητρα ή βοήθεια για να εφαρμοστούν. Η εύκολη λύση της κρατικοποίησης δεν ήταν λύση, πάντως.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Η ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα είναι ότι με τις απεργίες καταφέρνουν να κλείσουν επιχειρήσεις που μπορούσαν να μην έχουν κλείσει.



Παρεμπιπτόντως, διαφωνώ με αυτό, κι αν το παράδειγμα είναι η Πιρέλι, διαφωνώ δις. Η Πιρέλι, η Πειραϊκή Πατραϊκή κλπ ήταν απλώς θύματα της ανόδου του βιοτικού επιπέδου και συνεπώς της αύξησης των μισθών. Για την Πιρέλι δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση από τη μεταφορά, για την ΠΠ ίσως υπήρχε: με τη μετατροπή της σε εταιρεία ειδών πολυτελείας, με τη σχεδίαση, το μάρκετινγκ κλπ στην Ελλάδα αλλά με παραγωγή σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες και με μια μικρή μονάδα παραγωγής μόνο και μόνο για να μπορεί να μπαίνει η ετικέτα Ελληνικό Προϊόν (όπως κάνουν οι Ιταλοί δηλαδή). Αλλά μια τέτοια εταιρεία είναι πολύ μικρότερη σε μέγεθος από την ΠΠ της εποχής εκείνης, και χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη τεχνογνωσία και διαφορετικό τραπεζικό σύστημα από αυτό που μπορούσε να προσφέρει η Ελλάδα τότε.


----------



## Resident (Jan 27, 2012)

Η παραγωγή και κατανάλωση χάλυβα και παραπροϊόντων της διαδικασίας εξαρτάται από την οικοδομική δραστηριότητα και έργα υποδομής. Δεν τα βλέπω κάπου όλα αυτά.


----------



## Resident (Jan 27, 2012)

Μπορεί να το κάνει όπως το έκανε ο Ιωσήφ και αργότερα ο Μάο. Αφήνει εκατομμύρια να πεθάνουν από λιμό. Και η Β. Κορέα αυτό κάνει.


----------



## anef (Jan 27, 2012)

Resident said:


> Η παραγωγή και κατανάλωση χάλυβα και παραπροϊόντων της διαδικασίας εξαρτάται από την οικοδομική δραστηριότητα και έργα υποδομής. Δεν τα βλέπω κάπου όλα αυτά.



Οπότε δεν βασίζεις τον ισχυρισμό σου σε κάποια πληροφορία ή σε στοιχεία αλλά στο τι πιστεύεις ότι θα έπρεπε να ισχύει.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2012)

Νομίζω πάντως πως είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό ότι οι οικοδομές στην Ελλάδα έχουν σταματήσει, ότι εκατοντάδες (να μην πω χιλιάδες) διαμερίσματα και σπίτια παραμένουν απούλητα (γι' αυτό και δεν χτίζονται καινούρια), ότι άνθρωποι από άλλες χώρες που απασχολούνταν στον κλάδο της οικοδομής έχουν αρχίσει να επαναπατρίζονται γιατί εδώ δεν βρίσκουν δουλειά, ότι η ανεργία μαστίζει οικοδόμους και λοιπούς τεχνίτες στις μέρες μας, και επίσης ότι δεν γίνεται και κανένα σπουδαίο έργο τα τελευταία χρόνια - μετά τους ολυμπιακούς, εννοώ.


----------



## anef (Jan 27, 2012)

Resident said:


> Μπορεί να το κάνει όπως το έκανε ο Ιωσήφ και αργότερα ο Μάο. Αφήνει εκατομμύρια να πεθάνουν από λιμό. Και η Β. Κορέα αυτό κάνει.



Ξεχάσατε αναφορά στον Πολ Ποτ, αγαπητέ.


----------



## Resident (Jan 27, 2012)

anef said:


> Οπότε δεν βασίζεις τον ισχυρισμό σου σε κάποια πληροφορία ή σε στοιχεία αλλά στο τι πιστεύεις ότι θα έπρεπε να ισχύει.


Έχω στοιχεία και ειδικά για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να πω και ποιoς είμαι.


----------



## Resident (Jan 27, 2012)

anef said:


> Ξεχάσατε αναφορά στον Πολ Ποτ, αγαπητέ.


Σωστά, τον ξέχασα.


----------



## anef (Jan 27, 2012)

Resident said:


> Σωστά, τον ξέχασα.



Δεν κάνει να τον ξεχνάτε. Οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε εργάτες και εργαζόμενους, σε πεινασμένους, σε απολυμένους και σε απεργούς πρέπει απαραιτήτως να συνοδεύεται από μια δόση Στάλιν, Πολ Ποτ και ενίοτε Μάο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πάντως πως είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό ότι οι οικοδομές στην Ελλάδα έχουν σταματήσει, ότι εκατοντάδες (να μην πω χιλιάδες) διαμερίσματα και σπίτια παραμένουν απούλητα (γι' αυτό και δεν χτίζονται καινούρια), ότι άνθρωποι από άλλες χώρες που απασχολούνταν στον κλάδο της οικοδομής έχουν αρχίσει να επαναπατρίζονται γιατί εδώ δεν βρίσκουν δουλειά, ότι η ανεργία μαστίζει οικοδόμους και λοιπούς τεχνίτες στις μέρες μας, και επίσης ότι δεν γίνεται και κανένα σπουδαίο έργο τα τελευταία χρόνια - μετά τους ολυμπιακούς, εννοώ.



Και επιπλέον, μπορεί στο εξής να είναι οικονομικότερη η εισαγωγή χάλυβα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Resident (Jan 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και επιπλέον, μπορεί στο εξής να είναι οικονομικότερη η εισαγωγή χάλυβα, έτσι δεν είναι;



Ίσως. Το μεγαλύτερο κόστος είναι αυτό του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Γι αυτό ακόμη και αν σταματούν την ημερήσια παραγωγή, κρατούν την νυχτερινή.


----------



## Resident (Jan 27, 2012)

anef said:


> Δεν κάνει να τον ξεχνάτε. Οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε εργάτες και εργαζόμενους, σε πεινασμένους, σε απολυμένους και σε απεργούς πρέπει απαραιτήτως να συνοδεύεται από μια δόση Στάλιν, Πολ Ποτ και ενίοτε Μάο.


Ως μαθητής της ιστορίας, όχι επαγγελματίας, δεν μπορώ να τους ξεχάσω.



nickel said:


> Μια δική μου γενικότερη απορία, γιατί στοιχεία δεν έχω για αυτά που μιλάτε.
> 
> Όταν μια κομουνιστική κοινωνία που είναι αναγκασμένη να δράσει σε συνθήκες διεθνούς ανταγωνισμού διαπιστώνει μείωση των εσόδων της λόγω μείωσης της παραγωγής και των εξαγωγών της ή των τιμών των εξαγώγιμων προϊόντων της, ποια λύση να επιλέξει:
> 
> ...


Μπορεί να μειώσει τις τιμές με μια απλή απόφαση, χωρίς σκέψεις για κοινωνικές συνέπειες. Παράδειγμα: Η κινεζική κυβέρνηση πάγωσε τις τιμές των ακινήτων, ελπίζοντας να εκτονώσει τη φούσκα των ακινήτων που δημιουργείται στην Κίνα σήμερα, κάτι που καμία κυβέρνηση της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης δεν μπορεί να κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Resident said:


> Παράδειγμα: Η κινεζική κυβέρνηση πάγωσε τις τιμές των ακινήτων, ελπίζοντας να εκτονώσει τη φούσκα των ακινήτων που δημιουργείται στην Κίνα σήμερα, κάτι που καμία κυβέρνηση της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης δεν μπορεί να κάνει.


Εδώ θέλουν να _αυξήσουν_ τις αντικειμενικές τιμές των ακινήτων. Η λέξη _αντικειμενικός_ έχει χάσει εντελώς το νόημά της.


----------



## Resident (Jan 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εδώ θέλουν να _αυξήσουν_ τις αντικειμενικές τιμές των ακινήτων. Η λέξη _αντικειμενικός_ έχει χάσει εντελώς το νόημά της.


Περίμενα αυτό το σχόλιο. Αλλά στην περίπτωση μας το θεωρώ ως ακόμη ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα της έντονης παρέμβασης του κράτους στην διαμόρφωση των τιμών και γενικότερα της οικονομίας, π.χ. ελάχιστες αμοιβές μηχανικών, δικηγόρων κτλ. Σε περίπτωση που γνωρίζω, εκτός Ελλάδος, οι εκτιμητές του δήμου έκαναν εκτίμηση μεγαλύτερη της τρέχουσας, με σκοπό να αυξήσουν τους φόρους του ακινήτου. Στον φίλο που έγινε αυτό του έδωσαν επίσης το δικαίωμα ένστασης στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο της περιοχής.


----------



## anef (Jan 27, 2012)

Resident said:


> Ως μαθητής της ιστορίας, όχι επαγγελματίας, δεν μπορώ να τους ξεχάσω.



Αναρωτιέμαι όμως γιατί σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις δεν θυμάται κανείς κάποια άλλα ιστορικά παραδείγματα, π.χ. μετά από ποιους αγώνες καθιερώθηκε το 8ωρο, αλλά θυμάται μονίμως μόνο τον Στάλιν. Να, μια και μιλούσαμε για το ΚΚΕ, έτσι πάνω στο τσακίρ κέφι, να θυμηθεί κάποιος το ΕΑΜ και τους αγώνες του για ελευθερία, ας πούμε. Εγώ έχω μια φριχτή υποψία: γιατί τα ιστορικά παραδείγματα τα χρησιμοποιούμε για να πούμε κάτι για το παρόν, όχι για το παρελθόν. Το παράδειγμα του Στάλιν, για παράδειγμα, λέει: δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να επιδιώκει κανείς την κατάργηση της εκμετάλλευσης ανθρώπου από άνθρωπο, γιατί όλα θα καταλήξουν στα γκουλάγκ. Τέλος της ιστορίας, γυρίστε σπίτια σας. 

Για την Χαλυβουργία: μένει να εξηγήσουμε γιατί ο Μάνεσης, αφού έπεσε η δουλειά, αύξησε την παραγωγή και δεν έδινε άδειες στους εργάτες το καλοκαίρι ώστε να βγουν οι παραγγελίες (δεν βλέπω να έχει διαψευστεί αυτό από κανέναν, οι εργάτες το λένε όπου σταθούν κι όπου βρεθούν). Αν είναι τόσο αδαής και δεν ήξερε ότι υπάρχει κρίση ας δώσει την εταιρία στους εργάτες, μάλλον καλύτερα θα τα καταφέρουν.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή το ΠΑΜΕ έχει κάποια κριτήρια που εφαρμόζει ανάλογα με την εκάστοτε απεργία ή κατάληψη, τα οποία δεν εντοπίζονται στο ότι γίνονται απολύσεις, ή δυσβάσταχτες μειώσεις μισθών. [...] Είναι όμως ουσιώδες το ότι τα κριτήριά του, όλως περιέργως, αφήνουν έξω την υπεράσπιση των εργαζομένων της Τυποεκδοτικής, έστω και με μια υποτυπώδη ανακοίνωση [...]
> Εγώ βλέπω δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Και υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν είμαι η μόνη.



Δεν είσαι η μόνη.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 27, 2012)

anef said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι όμως γιατί σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις δεν θυμάται κανείς κάποια άλλα ιστορικά παραδείγματα, π.χ. μετά από ποιους αγώνες καθιερώθηκε το 8ωρο, αλλά θυμάται μονίμως μόνο τον Στάλιν.



Αν και δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι πράγματι συμβαίνει αυτό που λες, είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι δεν θα συνέβαινε αν δεν υπήρχε ένα πολιτικό κόμμα με εκπροσώπηση στο ελληνικό κοινοβούλιο, το οποίο: 
α. έχει αποκαταστήσει πλήρως τον Στάλιν, 
β. δηλώνει ότι θα εφάρμοζε την πολιτική του αν ποτέ έπαιρνε την εξουσία, και 
γ. καταγέλλει ως αντικομμουνιστική προπαγάνδα οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στα εφιαλτικά εγκλήματα του Στάλιν, ορισμένα από τα οποία τα αντιπαρέρχεται ως "λάθη" ή "υπερβολές" (γκουλάγκ, αποκουλακοποίηση, δίκες Μόσχας κ.ο.κ.), ενώ άλλα, που δεν μαζεύονται με τίποτα, όπως π.χ. η σφαγή του Κατίν ή η ουκρανική γενοκτονία, τα παρουσιάζει ως μυθεύματα.

Όταν η επίσημη πια άποψη του ΚΚΕ είναι ότι όλα έβαιναν καλώς μέχρι τον θάνατο του Στάλιν και τη "δεξιά οπορτουνιστική στροφή" του Χρουστσόφ, δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο για όσους έχουν διαφορετική άποψη να μην βάλουν τον Στάλιν στην κουβέντα.


----------



## anef (Jan 28, 2012)

Τα γνωστά. Κουβέντα για αυτούς που πεινάνε για να μη χάσουν τα κέρδη τους οι καπιταλιστές. Για τα εγκλήματα των «δημοκρατών», ας μην το συζητάμε καλύτερα, ούτε γι' αστείο. Η ιστορία θα μας δίνει πάντα τα θέματα που θέλουμε για να μην πούμε τίποτα για το σήμερα: Στάλιν, Χρουστσόφ, Κατίν, όλα απολύτως σχετικά με την κρίση.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 28, 2012)

Όταν συζητάμε για το σήμερα, για την κρίση και για τις προοπτικές εξόδου από αυτήν, είναι σημαντικό νομίζω να ξέρουμε ο καθένας τι προτείνει.
Όταν το ΚΚΕ προτείνει να εφαρμοστεί το μοντέλο του Στάλιν, τότε αναπόφευκτα θα μιλήσουμε και γι' αυτό. Δεν βάζουν οι αντισταλινιστές τον Στάλιν στην κουβέντα. Το ΚΚΕ τον βάζει.


----------



## anef (Jan 28, 2012)

Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το «μοντέλο του Στάλιν»; Από περιέργεια ρωτάω. Αν θέλεις δίνεις και κάποια παραπομπή όπου το ΚΚΕ λέει πως θέλει να ακολουθήσει το «μοντέλο του Στάλιν». Επίσης, αντισταλινίστρια είμαι κι εγώ panadeli, εξάλλου το να είσαι αντισταλινιστής σήμερα δεν είναι δα και κάτι δύσκολο. Εκεί που θα χρειάζονταν κότσια θα ήταν αν ήμασταν αντισταλινιστές επί Στάλιν στη Σοβιετική Ένωση. Στο δικό μας σύστημα και στο δικό μας περιβάλλον δοκιμάζονται οι ιδέες μας.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 28, 2012)

Στο πρόγραμμα του ΚΚΕ είναι όλο το πλέγμα των οικονομικών και κοινωνικών μέτρων που πήρε ο Στάλιν κατά την οικοδόμηση του σοσιαλισμού στη Σοβιετική Ένωση του 1930 (κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής, κολεκτιβοποίηση της γης κ.ο.κ.). Και σταθερά τα τελευταία χρόνια το έργο του Στάλιν και τα επιτεύγματα της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης του '30 υμνούνται στον Ριζοσπάστη. Μέχρι και ολόκληρο συνέδριο οργάνωσε πρόπερσι το ΚΚΕ για να αποκαταστήσει επίσημα τον Στάλιν. 
Επαναλαμβάνω, αν κάποιος φέρνει τον Στάλιν στη συζήτηση, αυτός είναι το ΚΚΕ.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 28, 2012)

Αν έχεις χρόνο και υπομονή, διάβασε εδώ την αντίληψη του ΚΚΕ για τον σοσιαλισμό, όπως διατυπώθηκε στο 18ο συνέδριο του ΚΚΕ, το 2009.


----------



## anef (Jan 30, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Στο πρόγραμμα του ΚΚΕ είναι όλο το πλέγμα των οικονομικών και κοινωνικών μέτρων που πήρε ο Στάλιν κατά την οικοδόμηση του σοσιαλισμού στη Σοβιετική Ένωση του 1930 (κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής, κολεκτιβοποίηση της γης κ.ο.κ.). Και σταθερά τα τελευταία χρόνια το έργο του Στάλιν και τα επιτεύγματα της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης του '30 υμνούνται στον Ριζοσπάστη. Μέχρι και ολόκληρο συνέδριο οργάνωσε πρόπερσι το ΚΚΕ για να αποκαταστήσει επίσημα τον Στάλιν.
> Επαναλαμβάνω, αν κάποιος φέρνει τον Στάλιν στη συζήτηση, αυτός είναι το ΚΚΕ.



Panadeli, η «κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής» είναι βασική προϋπόθεση για την ύπαρξη σοσιαλισμού και αναφέρεται στο Μανιφέστο των Μαρξ και Ένγκελς έναν αιώνα σχεδόν πριν από την εποχή που περιγράφεις. Αυτό λες να εννοούσε τελικά ο Μαρξ όταν έλεγε ότι δεν ήταν μαρξιστής; Ότι ήταν σταλινικός; 

Αυτό που λες στην ουσία δεν είναι απλώς ότι το ΚΚΕ είναι σταλινικό, είναι ότι κομουνισμός ή σοσιαλισμός = σταλινισμός. Άρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και σε τι σου χρειάζεται η καταδίκη ή όχι του Στάλιν από το ΚΚΕ. Έχεις ήδη βγάλει καταδικαστική απόφαση για την ουσία κάθε σοσιαλιστικού εγχειρήματος είτε αυτό το υποστηρίζει το ΚΚΕ είτε οποιοδήποτε άλλο κόμμα ή κίνημα. Με γεια σου με χαρά σου, βέβαια, αλλά τα περί Στάλιν τα βρίσκω σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο τελείως περιττά.

Για το λινκ που δίνεις παρακάτω: πολλές από τις θέσεις μού φαίνονται απαράδεκτες (δεν τα διάβασα όλα). Όμως, για τη σφαγή που βλέπουμε μπροστά στα μάτια μας, για τους χιλιάδες νέους άνεργους, για τις ουρές συνταξιούχων και ανέργων που είδαμε να στήνονται στο Σύνταγμα για μια σακούλα πατάτες και κρεμμύδια, για τα παιδιά που λιποθυμούν από την πείνα στα σχολεία και για όσους έχουν μείνει χωρίς θέρμανση μες στο χειμώνα, το μόνο έξυπνο που έχουμε να πούμε είναι οι θέσεις του ΚΚΕ για το ΚΚΣΕ; Χίλιες φορές για μένα το παράδειγμα αντίστασης των απεργών της Ελληνικής Χαλυβουργίας (που δεν στηρίζεται βέβαια μόνο απ' το ΠΑΜΕ αλλά από πάρα πολύ κόσμο και σωματεία), χίλιες φορές το καθαρό βλέμμα κι η αλήθεια τους, παρά να κλαψουρίζω όλη μέρα για τις ανεπάρκειες της αριστεράς, για τον Στάλιν και τον Μάο.

Και, ελπίζω, τα «λάθη» και οι «υπερβολές» να σου φαίνονται ανεπαρκή και ως εξηγήσεις για τη σημερινή κατάσταση, όχι μόνο για ιστορικά γεγονότα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Πάντως την εξίσωση μαρξισμός = ολοκληρωτισμός δεν την εφηύρε η βασίλισσα Βικτωρία της Αγγλίας· ο Μπακούνιν την εφηύρε. Τη δε εξίσωση μπολσεβικισμός = ολοκληρωτισμός την εφηύρε ο Τρότσκι, περί το 1902. Και δεν ήσαν στη δούλεψη του Μάνεση.


----------



## anef (Jan 31, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν τα μέσα (την Παπαρήγα τη βλέπω συχνά στην τηλεόραση, όμως), αλλά με την παραπάνω διατύπωσή σου, εφημερίδες όπως, π.χ., η Αυγή είναι «ανεξάρτητες» και όχι ανεξάρτητες. Έτσι θα 'ναι δηλαδή και το Ποντίκι, έτσι ήταν και η Ελευθεροτυπία, όλοι υπηρετούν το σύστημα, είναι «ανεξάρτητοι», γιαλαντζί δηλαδή, διαστρεβλώνουν, λένε ψέματα, αποκρύπτουν κτλ. Στο σημείο αυτό, και επειδή δεν ξέρω: δημοσιεύτηκαν στο Ριζοσπάστη οι απολύσεις και οι μειώσεις στην Τυποεκδοτική;



Δεν μιλούσα για την Αυγή, βέβαια, που μόνο τυπικά δεν είναι όργανο του ΣΥΝ/ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αλλά για τις εφημερίδες που τάχα δεν εκφράζουν κανέναν πολιτικό χώρο και καμία ιδεολογία. Ούτε μιλούσα για τον χρόνο που η μούρη κάθε πολιτικού εμφανίζεται στο γυαλί, αλλά για την όλη ιδεολογική σύσταση των μέσων: από το τι παρουσιάζεται ως είδηση και τι αποσιωπάται και τις «απόψεις» των δημοσιογράφων, μέχρι την αποχαυνωτική χαζομάρα που εκπέμπεται στην ατμόσφαιρα από τις εκπομπές τους.



Palavra said:


> Είναι τουλάχιστον αντιφατικό ένα κόμμα όπως το ΚΚΕ να μαίνεται για το δικαίωμα στην εργασία, να εξανίσταται κατά του συστήματος, αλλά να δίνει παράλληλα τη δικαιολογία ότι κάνει ό,τι κάνει γιατί είναι μέσα στο σύστημα και δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς.



Αντίφαση υπάρχει (στο ίδιο το γεγονός ότι γίνεται το ΚΚΕ εργοδότης), αλλά το ότι δεν μπορεί να αποφύγει τις συνέπειες της κρίσης δεν είναι δικαιολογία, είναι πραγματικότητα. Στην ίδια θέση βρίσκονται πάρα πολλές επιχειρήσεις ακριβώς για τους ίδιους λόγους. Δεν έχει οργανώσει όμως ποτέ καμιά απεργία κατά μικροεπιχειρηματιών που δεν μπορούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα, αλλά κατά εταιριών που απολύουν ενώ εξακολουθούν να έχουν κέρδη ή που έχουν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια φτιάξει τεράστιες περιουσίες για τα αφεντικά τους. Σε περιπτώσεις δηλαδή καταχρηστικών απολύσεων (ή απολύσεων συνδικαλιστών άλλες φορές).



Palavra said:


> Για να διευκρινίσω, εγώ δεν είπα ότι το ΚΚΕ δεν δικαιούται να μιλάει. Ίσα ίσα: αναρωτιέμαι γιατί μιλάει για τους άλλους, αλλά όχι για τον εαυτό του. Και ακόμα παραπέρα: αναρωτιέμαι γιατί παίρνει αντιλαϊκά και αντιεργατικά μέτρα, απολύοντας και κάνοντας μειώσεις, και γιατί η εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΜΕ στην εκπομπή του Πρετεντέρη *αρνήθηκε ότι έχουν γίνει μειώσεις*



Μιλάει για τον εαυτό του, αλλά όχι με τον τρόπο που θέλεις εσύ. Το «ακόμα παραπέρα» που λες δεν νομίζω ότι πάει πουθενά παραπέρα, γυρνάμε στα ίδια που είπαμε πιο πάνω. Για το άλλο δεν ξέρω, εγώ ήξερα για απολύσεις όχι για μειώσεις. Η επιχείρηση θα κλείσει ούτως ή άλλως.



Palavra said:


> Και όχι, δεν έχει σημασία ποιος κάνει την ερώτηση. Γιατί με την ίδια λογική, όπως ο «Καρατζαφύρερ μιλάει για δημοκρατία», έτσι και το ΚΚΕ μιλάει για δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων.



Όπως νομίζεις. Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια, απλώς: το ΚΚΕ και η αριστερά έχουν αγωνιστεί για τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων για έναν αιώνα περίπου, είτε συμφωνεί κανείς είτε όχι με αυτούς τους αγώνες τους. Και μάλιστα το έχουν πληρώσει με αίμα, εξορίες, φυλακίσεις. Έχουν επίσης αγωνιστεί για την ελευθερία και τη δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα κάπως παραπάνω από κάποιους όψιμους σημερινούς δημοκράτες. Ο Καρατζαφύρερ και οι πολιτικοί του πρόγονοι για τι ακριβώς έχουν αγωνιστεί; Να σου θυμίσω: δικτατορία Μεταξά, δωσιλογισμός, μετεμφυλιακή τρομοκρατία, επταετία, κυνήγι μεταναστών.

@Costas: α, απ' την πλευρά του Μπακούνιν και του Τρότσκι γίνεται αυτή η κριτική; Πάσο τότε, σύντροφοι! Εμπρός στον αγώνα κατά του ολοκληρωτισμού με ολοκληρωτική κατάργηση του μισθού, με PSI και ευρωομόλογα, ανταγωνιστικότητα και ιδιωτικοποιήσεις!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2012)

Οποιοσδήποτε θέλει να μάθει τι σημαίνει ολοκληρωτισμός, καλό θα είναι να δει το ντοκιμαντέρ Kimjongilia που μόλις τελείωσα να μεταφράζω. Συγκλονιστικές, ανατριχιαστικές μαρτυρίες Βορειοκορεατών που κατάφεραν να ξεφύγουν από το κολαστήριο που λέγεται Βόρεια Κορέα. Κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το ΚΚΕ ήταν το μόνο ευρωπαϊκό κόμμα που έστειλε συλλυπητήρια για τον θάνατο του "Αγαπητού Ηγέτη", άρα κανένα πρόβλημα δεν έχει με τον ολοκληρωτισμό, προφανώς.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2012)

anef said:


> Όπως νομίζεις. Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια, απλώς: το ΚΚΕ και η αριστερά έχουν αγωνιστεί για τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων για έναν αιώνα περίπου, είτε συμφωνεί κανείς είτε όχι με αυτούς τους αγώνες τους. Και μάλιστα το έχουν πληρώσει με αίμα, εξορίες, φυλακίσεις. Έχουν επίσης αγωνιστεί για την ελευθερία και τη δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα κάπως παραπάνω από κάποιους όψιμους σημερινούς δημοκράτες. Ο Καρατζαφύρερ και οι πολιτικοί του πρόγονοι για τι ακριβώς έχουν αγωνιστεί; Να σου θυμίσω: δικτατορία Μεταξά, δωσιλογισμός, μετεμφυλιακή τρομοκρατία, επταετία, κυνήγι μεταναστών.


Κατ' αρχάς, υπάρχει ένα συλλογιστικό σφάλμα στην απάντησή σου. Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από το ό,τι το ΚΚΕ λειτουργεί ως εργοδότης, στο πλαίσιο της τωρινής ελεύθερης αγοράς. Μάλιστα, ακόμα παραπέρα: υιοθετεί τις ίδιες ακριβώς μεθόδους των υπολοίπων που δραστηριοποιούνται σε αυτήν. Το παρελθόν των αριστερών που αγωνίστηκαν δεν μπορεί να εξαργυρώνει για πάντα αυτήν τη στάση. Ακόμα χειρότερα: όταν είσαι ένα τέτοιο κόμμα, δεν μπορείς μπορείς να πατάς στις πλάτες των αριστερών που έδωσαν τη ζωή τους στο παρελθόν και να λες «κάνω απολύσεις γιατί είμαι στο σύστημα». Τι μας λες, σοβαρά; Και οι υπόλοιποι στο σύστημα είναι, γιατί εφαρμόζεις άλλα μέτρα και άλλα σταθμά στην κριτική σου και στη διαμαρτυρία σου προς αυτούς, αλλά όχι στον εαυτό σου; Και οι υπόλοιποι σε ένα άλλο σύστημα θα ήταν αλλιώς. Μα τι λέμε τώρα, επιχείρημα είναι αυτό; 

Θα προτιμούσα επίσης να αφήσουμε τον Καρατζαφέρη, και τον όποιο Καρατζαφέρη, έξω από τη συζήτηση. Όταν κάνουμε κριτική σε ένα κόμμα, δεν μπορεί η απάντηση στην κριτική να είναι «ναι, αλλά το Χ ή το Ψ κόμμα τι κάνει;» Δεν με νοιάζει τι κάνει. Δεν τα αντιπαραβάλλω. Δεν κάνουμε διαγωνισμό ομορφιάς να δούμε ποιο είναι το πιο ωραίο. Το ότι ο Καρατζαφέρης είναι ακροδεξιός δεν εξιλεώνει το ΚΚΕ που συμπεριφέρεται σαν καπιταλιστική επιχείρηση. 




anef said:


> Ο Καρατζαφύρερ και οι πολιτικοί του πρόγονοι για τι ακριβώς έχουν αγωνιστεί; Να σου θυμίσω: δικτατορία Μεταξά, δωσιλογισμός, μετεμφυλιακή τρομοκρατία, επταετία, κυνήγι μεταναστών.


Θα μπορούσα να σου δείξω ακόμα περισσότερους νεκρούς στους πολιτικούς προγόνους της Αλέκας, π.χ., αλλά μετά θα διαμαρτυρηθείς ότι λέμε όλο για τον Στάλιν.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Δεν κατάλαβα τον νοηματικό ειρμό της απάντησής σου στο σχόλιό μου, anef. Ποια η σχέση της πρώτης σου πρότασης με την τρίτη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Στο σημείο αυτό, και επειδή δεν ξέρω: δημοσιεύτηκαν στο Ριζοσπάστη οι απολύσεις και οι μειώσεις στην Τυποεκδοτική;



Ανακοίνωση του Πολιτικού Γραφείου της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ για την «Τυποεκδοτική»


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Dead link?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Εμένα μου λειτουργεί, αλλά εδώ έχει και άλλο: http://www1.rizospastis.gr/wwwengine/story.do?id=6662379&publDate=28/1/2012


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2012)

anef said:


> Δεν έχει οργανώσει όμως ποτέ καμιά απεργία κατά μικροεπιχειρηματιών που δεν μπορούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα, αλλά κατά εταιριών που απολύουν ενώ εξακολουθούν να έχουν κέρδη ή που έχουν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια φτιάξει τεράστιες περιουσίες για τα αφεντικά τους. Σε περιπτώσεις δηλαδή καταχρηστικών απολύσεων (ή απολύσεων συνδικαλιστών άλλες φορές).



Δύο απλά και προφανή:
1. Μια εταιρεία μπορεί να έχει κέρδη αλλά:
α. να είναι μειωμένα σε σχεση με το παρελθόν για διάφορους λόγους (π.χ. κακοδιαχείριση)
β. να έχει εμφανιστεί κάποια απειλή που θα μειώσει τα μελλοντικά κέρδη της (π.χ. νέα τεχνολογία)
γ. να ανήκει σε κλαδο που πεθαίνει σιγά σιγά, π.χ. η Κόντακ, η οποία είχε κέρδη μέχρι το 2007, παρόλο που ήδη ήταν απολίθωμα, και τώρα παει για χρεωκοπία
Οι απολύσεις και οι άλλες αλλαγές επομένως μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητες ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν κέρδη, για να επιβιώσει η επιχείρηση και να συνεχίσει να είναι κερδοφόρα. 

2. Το κίνητρο της επιχειρηματικότητας είναι το προσωπικό κέρδος. Εφόσον ο επιχειρηματίας είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις του μπορεί να δώσει στον εαυτό του καλό μισθό και να κάνει ό,τι θέλει με αυτόν- είτε να "φτιάξει περιουσία" είτε να τα φάει κάνοντας έκλυτο βίο. Ο νόμος διαχωρίζει την προσωπική περιουσία του επιχειρηματία από το κεφάλαιο της επιχείρησης. Όταν ο επιχειρηματίας "έφτιαχνε περιουσία" οι υπαλληλοί του τι έφτιαχναν; Αν γίνονταν καταχρήσεις και παρανομίες έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια γιατί πληρώνονταν κανονικά ή διαμαρτύρονταν;

Επιπλέον, γιατί τέτοια εύνοια οι μικρομεσαίοι; Κι ο μικρομεσαίος επιχειρηματίας το ίδιο κάνει, και πιο συχνά παραβαίνει τους νόμους γιατί μπορείς να ρίξεις τους δυο υπαλλήλους που τους έχουν γραμμένα τα συνδικάτα, ενώ είναι πιο δύσκολο να κάνεις κομπίνες εις βάρος χίλιων. 

Είναι πολύ φανερό γιατί δεν ασχολείται κανείς με τους μικρομεσαίους: Δημοσιότητα. Άλλο είναι να είσαι κατά επιχείρησης που την ξέρει όλη η Ελλάδα κι άλλο κατά επιχείρησης που την ξέρει η γειτονιά, κι αν. Άλλωστε και διεθνώς επιχειρήσεις όπως η Μακντόναλντ και η Νάικι είναι στο στόχαστρο ενώ δεν είναι οι μόνες που φτιάχνουν χάμπουργκερ ή αθλητικά παπούτσια με το συγκεκριμένο επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ανακοίνωση του Πολιτικού Γραφείου της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ για την «Τυποεκδοτική»





drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα μου λειτουργεί, αλλά εδώ έχει και άλλο: http://www1.rizospastis.gr/wwwengine/story.do?id=6662379&publDate=28/1/2012


Κι εμένα μου λειτουργούν αμφότεροι οι σύνδεσμοι — και ολίγη από αντίλογο: http://tsak-giorgis.blogspot.com/2012/01/blog-post_5960.html.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2012)

Εεεμ, στο σύνδεσμο του δόχτορος έβαλε μία που ξέρω το χέρι της, γιατί ο εν λόγω δόχτορ είχε ξεχάσει να βάλει σύνδεσμο, και είχε βάλει τον τίτλο του άρθρου αντ' αυτού. :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Ομπριγάδο :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2012)

anef said:


> Για το λινκ που δίνεις παρακάτω: πολλές από τις θέσεις μού φαίνονται απαράδεκτες (δεν τα διάβασα όλα). Όμως, για τη σφαγή που βλέπουμε μπροστά στα μάτια μας, για τους χιλιάδες νέους άνεργους, για τις ουρές συνταξιούχων και ανέργων που είδαμε να στήνονται στο Σύνταγμα για μια σακούλα πατάτες και κρεμμύδια, για τα παιδιά που λιποθυμούν από την πείνα στα σχολεία και για όσους έχουν μείνει χωρίς θέρμανση μες στο χειμώνα, το μόνο έξυπνο που έχουμε να πούμε είναι οι θέσεις του ΚΚΕ για το ΚΚΣΕ;


Το πρώτο κομμάτι του παραπάνω αποσπάσματος δεν σχετίζεται με το δεύτερο. Το πρώτο αφορά μια κριτική επί πολιτικών θέσεων. Το δεύτερο αφορά την τρέχουσα κρίση, που είναι παγκόσμια και έχει πλήξει πολλούς ανθρώπους στον πλανήτη. Το ότι υπάρχει το δεύτερο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ασχοληθούμε με το πρώτο. Το αντίθετο, θα έλεγα: αφού η εφαρμογή των πολιτικών θέσεων που εκφράζονται στο σύνδεσμο του panadeli έχει οδηγήσει σε θανάτους από ασιτία και από το κρύο (μεταξύ άλλων), τότε πρέπει να ασχολούμαστε με αυτές, πόσο μάλλον αφού το ΚΚΕ παρουσιάζεται ως σωτήρας που θα σώσει όλους αυτούς τους ανθρώπους από την πείνα και τις κακουχίες.



anef said:


> Δεν μιλούσα για την Αυγή, βέβαια, που μόνο τυπικά δεν είναι όργανο του ΣΥΝ/ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αλλά για τις εφημερίδες που τάχα δεν εκφράζουν κανέναν πολιτικό χώρο και καμία ιδεολογία. Ούτε μιλούσα για τον χρόνο που η μούρη κάθε πολιτικού εμφανίζεται στο γυαλί, αλλά για την όλη ιδεολογική σύσταση των μέσων: από το τι παρουσιάζεται ως είδηση και τι αποσιωπάται και τις «απόψεις» των δημοσιογράφων, μέχρι την αποχαυνωτική χαζομάρα που εκπέμπεται στην ατμόσφαιρα από τις εκπομπές τους.


Όλες οι εφημερίδες έχουν μια πολιτική τοποθέτηση, και αυτό επειδή πίσω από αυτές βρίσκονται άνθρωποι, που δεν μπορούν σε καμία περίπτωση να αποστειρωθούν από την προσωπική άποψη του καθενός για τον κόσμο. Όμως το να λέμε ότι ο Ριζοσπάστης χρειάζεται επειδή οι υπόλοιποι αποσιωπούν, χειραγωγούν και έχουν μονομερή τοποθέτηση (σε αντίθεση με το Ριζοσπάστη, που φιλοξενεί συνεντεύξεις του Σαμαρά, και περιέχει άρθρα για τις πολιτικές φυλακίσεις στην Κίνα και το κακό επίπεδο ζωής του λαού στη Βόρεια Κορέα), είναι σαν να λέμε ότι: α) όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι αποκρύπτουν και λένε ψέματα, β) οι αποδέκτες των ειδήσεων είναι πρόβατα που τους έχουν κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου και δεν μπορούν να κρίνουν αυτό που ακούν, άρα θα έρθει ο Ριζοσπάστης να τους πει.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 31, 2012)

Άνεφ, με όλο τον σεβασμό, έχω την εντύπωση ότι απορρίπτεις εξαρχής οποιαδήποτε κριτική ασκείται στο ΚΚΕ με το επιχείρημα ότι δεν είναι επίκαιρη επειδή άλλα πράγματα μας καίνε τώρα. Εγώ όμως νομίζω ότι ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Ακριβώς επειδή ζούμε σε μια εποχή κρίσης, επειδή το πολιτικό σύστημα συνολικά κλυδωνίζεται, και επειδή το ΚΚΕ βρίσκεται σε δημοσκοπική, και όχι μόνο, άνοδο, οι προγραμματικές του θέσεις και οι απόψεις του για την έξοδο από την κρίση είναι περισσότερο επίκαιρες από ποτέ. Το ίδιο και η κριτική σε αυτές.

Ο Τσίπρας, για παράδειγμα, οραματίζεται μια ενιαία, αντιμνημονιακή αριστερά, την οποία ορθώς, από την πλευρά του, απορρίπτει το ΚΚΕ. Και λέω ορθώς γιατί μια τέτοια αριστερά δεν πρέπει να έχει απάντηση μόνο στο τι _δεν_ θέλει, αλλά και στο τι θέλει. Συμφωνεί ο Τσίπρας στην κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής, στην κατάργηση της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας, στην πλήρως σχεδιασμένη οικονομία κ.ο.κ.; Δεδομένου ότι αυτά για την Παπαρήγα είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτα, αν ο Τσίπρας δεν τα αποδέχεται, δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει μεταξύ τους συνεργασία. Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, αν θεωρούμε ότι οι προγραμματικές θέσεις του ΚΚΕ είναι ανεπίκαιρες, και ότι δεν έχει νόημα να τους ασκούμε κριτική, τότε τι νόημα άραγε έχει η κάθοδος του κόμματος στις εκλογές;

Τέλος, σε ό,τι αφορά το θέμα του Στάλιν, είναι νομίζω πολύ δύσκολο για οποιονδήποτε έχει πάρει μια ελάχιστη μυρωδιά του τι σήμαινε σταλινισμός, να προσπεράσει έτσι ελαφρά την αποκατάσταση του Στάλιν από το ΚΚΕ. Και πάλι, ούτε το θέμα του Στάλιν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ανεπίκαιρο, δεδομένου ότι δεν μιλάμε για απόψεις που το ΚΚΕ είχε _κάποτε_, και τις οποίες έχει πια αναθεωρήσει, αλλά για απόψεις και θέσεις τις οποίες διατυπώνει και υπερασπίζεται _σήμερα._ 
Προσπάθησε να το δεις αντίστροφα, μήπως καταλάβεις καλύτερα τι εννοώ:
Ας πούμε, για χάριν συζήτησης, ότι υπήρχε ένα κόμμα στην ελληνική βουλή, το οποίο είχε αποκαταστήσει πλήρως τον Χίτλερ, υιοθετούσε τις αρχές του εθνικοσοσιαλισμού και αρνούνταν ανοιχτά το ολοκαύτωμα, τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης κλπ.
Αν βρισκόσουν σε ένα τηλεοπτικό πάνελ με έναν εκπρόσωπό του, ή συνομιλούσες σε ένα μπλογκ με κάποιον οπαδό του, θα μπορούσες τόσο εύκολα να προσπεράσεις την αποκατάσταση του Χίτλερ με το σκεπτικό ότι είναι ανεπίκαιρη; 
Και αν αναφερόσουν στα εγκλήματα του Χίτλερ και ο εκπρόσωπος σου απαντούσε: «Αφήστε τα αυτά, τι σχέση έχουν με το σήμερα; Ιστορική συζήτηση θα κάνουμε; Για το Άουσβιτς θα μιλάμε τώρα; Εντάξει, μπορεί να έκανε ορισμένα λάθη ο Χίτλερ, μπορεί να έκανε και μερικές υπερβολές, αλλά τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με την κρίση; Για τα εγκλήματα των “δημοκρατών”, δεν βλέπω να λέτε τίποτα. Εμάς μας νοιάζει ο μεροκαματιάρης που χάνει τη δουλειά του. Ευχαρίστως να μιλήσουμε για το τι θα κάνουμε αν πάρουμε την εξουσία, αλλά όχι τώρα, δεν είναι της παρούσης. Άλλη φορά». 
Θα σε κάλυπτε η απάντησή του;

Και μην μου απαντήσεις ότι άλλο Χίτλερ και άλλο Στάλιν, γιατί θα το θεωρήσω υπεκφυγή. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να δεχθώ ότι ο Χίτλερ ήταν χειρότερος. Αν θες να απαντήσεις, απάντησε επί της ουσίας.


----------



## anef (Feb 1, 2012)

Panadeli, ούτε το αρχικό, προκλητικό, σχόλιο που έκανα απευθυνόμενη στον Resident, ούτε τίποτα απ' όσα λέω παρακάτω μπορούν, για μένα, να συνοψιστούν στη φράση: μην ασκείτε κριτική στο ΚΚΕ γιατί αυτό είναι ανεπίκαιρο. Ακριβώς επειδή βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο κρίσης, όπως λες, και συμφωνώ, η κριτική στο ΚΚΕ και η ανάλυση των θέσεών του, είναι πολύ σημαντική. Δεν έχω τίποτε να αντιτάξω σ' αυτά που λες στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, γιατί συμφωνώ απόλυτα. 

Αυτό που επισήμανα όμως είναι ότι, πολλές φορές, αυτό που εμφανίζεται ως κριτική με τη μορφή της σταλινολογίας δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά απόρριψη της βασικής θέσης κάθε κομουνισμού και κάθε σοσιαλισμού: *καμιά απόπειρα ριζοσπαστικής αλλαγής σ' αυτή την κατεύθυνση δεν είναι επιθυμητή* (οπότε και κανένα επιχείρημα του ΚΚΕ ή άλλων κομουνιστών δεν έχει σημασία -ο λόγος περί τρελών αριστερών που η ιστορία τους προσπέρασε κι αυτοί δεν πήραν χαμπάρι) *γιατί κατάργηση ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας/κοινωνικοποίηση μέσων παραγωγής = γκουλάγκ*. Αυτή τη θέση δεν την εκφράζουν όλοι ρητά, υποστηρίζω όμως ότι βρίσκεται εκεί σε μεγάλο μέρος των σχολίων, όχι μόνο στις δικές μας συζητήσεις, αλλά και σε άλλες συζητήσεις που παρακολουθώ σε μπλογκ, στην τηλεόραση, παντού. Αν λοιπόν έχω δίκιο σ' αυτό, βρίσκω πολύ περισσότερο νόημα να περιστραφεί η συζήτηση γύρω απ' το αν όντως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική στη βαρβαρότητα που ζούμε, αν οι άλλες προτεινόμενες εναλλακτικές έχουν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, αν είναι δυνατό, τελικά, η ανθρωπότητα να ζήσει και να εκπληρώσει τις δυνατότητές της κάτω από τον ολοκληρωτισμό του κεφαλαίου. Το ζήτημα αυτό δεν το θέτει το ΚΚΕ, η ίδια η πραγματικότητα ζητάει απάντηση.

Επιστρέφω σ' αυτή τη θέση, ότι κάθε απόπειρα για σοσιαλιστική κοινωνία καταλήγει αναπόφευκτα σε σταλινισμούς. Είναι σα να λέμε ότι κάθε συγκεκριμένη, ιστορική πραγμάτωση του χριστιανικού «αγαπάτε αλλήλους» έχει οδηγήσει, οδηγεί και θα οδηγεί για πάντα στην Ιερά Εξέταση και στις Σταυροφορίες. Είναι σα να λέμε ότι κάθε συγκεκριμένη, ιστορική πραγμάτωση των καπιταλιστικών σχέσεων έχει οδηγήσει, οδηγεί και θα οδηγεί για πάντα στον Χίτλερ, για να χρησιμοποιήσω κι εγώ αυτό το παράδειγμα. Αυτή η άποψη για την ιστορία είναι για μένα στενή, στενότατη. 

Και για να εφαρμόσω το παράδειγμα του Χίτλερ στο παραπάνω σχήμα αυτού που ονόμασα σταλινολογία. Φαντάσου κάθε φορά που κάποιος υπερασπίζεται τη διατήρηση των καπιταλιστικών σχέσεων, τη διατήρηση της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας, εγώ να του κάνω «κριτική» μέσω Χίτλερ. Θα μου πεις, το ΚΚΕ βγάζει λάδι τον Στάλιν, ενώ ο καλός μας υπερασπιστής του καπιταλισμού μπορεί να αποκηρύσσει τον Χίτλερ. Και σίγουρα θα τον αποκηρύσσει. Αυτό όμως είναι εν μέρει μόνο σωστό, αν στόχος μας δεν είναι μόνο να κερδίζουμε πόντους σε διαδικτυακές μάχες επιχειρημάτων, αλλά θέλουμε να δούμε λίγο και τη σχέση όσων λέγονται με την ίδια την πραγματικότητα. Το ΚΚΕ μπορεί (να εξακολουθεί) να είναι συντηρητικό στον τρόπο που βλέπει αρκετά πράγματα, μεταξύ αυτών και την ιστορία του υπαρκτού, αλλά δεν δείχνει κτγμ μου τον ίδιο συντηρητισμό όσον αφορά την υποστήριξη των καταπιεσμένων τάξεων και την προοπτική αλλαγής της κατάστασής τους. Εκεί ναι, θέτω ένα ζήτημα όχι επικαιρότητας αλλά δυνατότητας αντίδρασης σε μια επείγουσα για τους εργάτες κατάσταση. Δεν συμφωνεί το ΚΚΕ (και μέρος της υπόλοιπης αριστεράς) με τη σφαγή των εργατών και αυτή η μη συμφωνία του εκφράζεται με υλικούς, έμπρακτους τρόπους που καμία σχέση δεν βλέπω να έχουν με οποιονδήποτε σταλινισμό. Ο καλός μας υπερασπιστής του καπιταλισμού, από την άλλη, μπορεί να αποκηρύσσει τον Χίτλερ, ταυτόχρονα όμως αποκρύπτει τη σχέση του Χίτλερ με τις καπιταλιστικές σχέσεις, βολεύεται στο σχήμα του τρελού δικτάτορα ή καταφεύγει στον λόγο περί ολοκληρωτισμού για να εξηγήσει την ύπαρξή του. Δική μου θέση, λοιπόν, είναι πως τα πράγματα δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως φαίνονται: ο μόνος λόγος που η σύνδεση κάθε κομουνισμού με τον Στάλιν φαντάζει φυσική σε μια κουβέντα, ενώ η αντίστοιχη σύνδεση του καπιταλισμού με τον Χίτλερ φαντάζει γελοία, είναι ότι η μεν πρώτη εντάσσεται πλήρως στο οπλοστάσιο της κυρίαρχης ιδεολογίας, ενώ η δεύτερη της πάει κόντρα. 

@Palavra: από το λινκ που έδωσε παραπάνω ο drsiebenmal για την Τυποεκδοτική, το οποίο είχα σκοπό σήμερα ν' ανεβάσω κι εγώ, φαίνεται πως τελικά μιλάει ο Ριζοσπάστης για το ζήτημα, άσχετα αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς. Φαίνεται επίσης πως η εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΜΕ είπε ότι δεν έγιναν μειώσεις γιατί πράγματι δεν έγιναν μειώσεις.

Και, παρεμπιπτόντως, άλλο ένα άρθρο από τον Ριζοσπάστη, αυτή τη φορά για ένα άλλο ζήτημα στο οποίο κλήθηκε να απολογηθεί (ή του ασκήθηκε κριτική, αν θέλετε), το ζήτημα του αν οι απεργίες είναι αυτές που οδηγούν στην ανεργία.


----------



## anef (Feb 1, 2012)

Πιο συνοπτικά ακόμα, για το θέμα της κριτικής στο ΚΚΕ. Πρέπει πρώτα να απαντήσουμε σ' ένα ερώτημα, γιατί κάθε κριτική δεν έχει τους ίδιους στόχους. Ποιον θέλουμε να υπερασπιστούμε με τα λόγια ή τις πράξεις μας: αυτούς που δεν έχουν τίποτε άλλο να πουλήσουν παρά μόνο την εργατική τους δύναμη, τις υποτελείς τάξεις, ή, από την άλλη, τη χώρα, το λαό γενικά κλπ. Γιατί η «χώρα» συνολικά βλέπουμε πώς σώζεται: με μείωση μισθών, με ανεργία, με ικανοποίηση των δανειστών με κάθε κόστος. Η χώρα σώζεται με τίμημα την εξαθλίωση, την εξόντωση των εργατών της. Αν τελικά θα «σωθεί» κι έτσι και δεν καταντήσει απλό προτεκτοράτο. Εγώ, δηλαδή, την κριτική μου στο ΚΚΕ την ξεκινώ από αυτή τη θέση, ότι δεν υπερασπίζομαι συνολικά τη χώρα, μαζί τραπεζίτες και εργάτες, γιατί έτσι ξέρω ότι νικητές θα βγουν αναγκαστικά οι τραπεζίτες. Το βλέπουμε αυτό ήδη καθαρά μπροστά στα μάτια μας.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 1, 2012)

anef said:


> Αυτό που επισήμανα όμως είναι ότι, πολλές φορές, αυτό που εμφανίζεται ως κριτική με τη μορφή της σταλινολογίας δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά απόρριψη της βασικής θέσης κάθε κομουνισμού και κάθε σοσιαλισμού: *καμιά απόπειρα ριζοσπαστικής αλλαγής σ' αυτή την κατεύθυνση δεν είναι επιθυμητή* (οπότε και κανένα επιχείρημα του ΚΚΕ ή άλλων κομουνιστών δεν έχει σημασία -ο λόγος περί τρελών αριστερών που η ιστορία τους προσπέρασε κι αυτοί δεν πήραν χαμπάρι) *γιατί κατάργηση ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας/κοινωνικοποίηση μέσων παραγωγής = γκουλάγκ*. Αυτή τη θέση δεν την εκφράζουν όλοι ρητά, υποστηρίζω όμως ότι βρίσκεται εκεί σε μεγάλο μέρος των σχολίων, όχι μόνο στις δικές μας συζητήσεις, αλλά και σε άλλες συζητήσεις που παρακολουθώ σε μπλογκ, στην τηλεόραση, παντού. Αν λοιπόν έχω δίκιο σ' αυτό, βρίσκω πολύ περισσότερο νόημα να περιστραφεί η συζήτηση γύρω απ' το αν όντως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική στη βαρβαρότητα που ζούμε, αν οι άλλες προτεινόμενες εναλλακτικές έχουν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, αν είναι δυνατό, τελικά, η ανθρωπότητα να ζήσει και να εκπληρώσει τις δυνατότητές της κάτω από τον ολοκληρωτισμό του κεφαλαίου. Το ζήτημα αυτό δεν το θέτει το ΚΚΕ, η ίδια η πραγματικότητα ζητάει απάντηση.



Πόσο δίκιο έχεις σ' αυτό... 
(Αναρωτιέμαι όμως αν το ίδιο το ΚΚΕ σήμερα πιστεύει στην ουσία στις θέσεις αυτές)


----------



## anef (Feb 1, 2012)

@Έλσα: Αν το KKE όντως δεν πιστεύει πια σ' αυτές τις θέσεις αυτό δεν μπορεί παρά να φανεί ολοκάθαρα την επόμενη περίοδο, αφού μέσα στην κρίση το ποιος εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα ποιου γίνεται πολύ πιο καθαρό. Αν δεν τα πιστεύει, κι αν δεν μπορεί να παίξει ουσιαστικό ρόλο αυτή την περίοδο νομίζω πως πολύ απλά θα εξαφανιστεί. Για να επιστρέψω στη Χαλυβουργική, ή σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις, δεν ξέρω αν εμείς έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να περιμένουμε αν το ΚΚΕ θα καταδικάσει ή όχι τον Στάλιν για να υποστηρίξουμε (ή όχι) αυτή την απεργία. Και στην πράξη ο κόσμος δεν περιμένει, δηλ. μια ενότητα της αριστεράς την έχουμε δει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση από τα κάτω, με την έννοια ότι την απεργία την έχουν στηρίξει έμπρακτα πολλές συλλογικότητες και τμήματα της αριστεράς, πολύ περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά. Το ΚΚΕ, ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο κόμμα, δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεται ως σωτήρας που θα΄ρθει και θα πραγματοποιήσει όλα μας τα όνειρα, αλλά ως ένας σχηματισμός που προωθεί (ή δεν προωθεί) τα συμφέροντα των καταπιεζόμενων, και πάνω σ' αυτό βέβαια ας του ασκηθεί και η πιο σκληρή κριτική (σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο έχει για μένα και νόημα η κριτική για τη στάση του απέναντι στο σταλινισμό -αλλιώς μιλάμε απλώς για επίθεση που κάνεις στον ταξικό αντίπαλο για να τον αποδυναμώσεις, αυτό δηλ. που κάνει η Μπακογιάννη).


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

Άνεφ, σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά που έκανες τον κόπο να απαντήσεις αναλυτικά και επί της ουσίας.
Δεν ξέρω αν οι περισσότεροι απ' όσους ασκούν κριτική στο ΚΚΕ κάνουν ταυτόχρονα και τον, απλουστευτικό ίσως, συλλογισμό: κατάργηση ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας/κοινωνικοποίηση μέσων παραγωγής = γκουλάγκ.
Για να μιλήσω όμως για τον εαυτό μου, εγώ τον κάνω. Και όχι μόνο επειδή θεωρώ ότι αυτό αποδείχθηκε περίτρανα κατά τη διάρκεια του 20ού αιώνα (και όχι μόνο στη σταλινική Σοβιετική Ένωση, αλλά και όπου αλλού επιχειρήθηκε να εφαρμοστεί), αλλά και επειδή πιστεύω ότι αντίκειται πλήρως στην ανθρώπινη φύση. Καλώς ή κακώς, είμαστε ζώα συνεργατικά μεν, εγωιστικά δε. Δεν είμαστε μέλισσες. Και δεν μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις μια ανθρώπινη κοινωνία η οποία να αντιβαίνει την ανθρώπινη φύση, χωρίς κατ' ανάγκη να προσφύγεις στη βία και την καταστολή. Στη λογοκρισία, στην ανελευθερία, στα γκουλάγκ. Σκέψου για τον εαυτό σου: πόσο πρόθυμη θα ήσουν να υποτάξεις πλήρως το εγώ σου στο εμείς; 

Από μια άποψη, εκτιμώ το ΚΚΕ που έχει την τόλμη να παραδέχεται ανοιχτά ότι το πρότυπό του είναι ο σταλινισμός, σε αντίθεση π.χ. με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που δεν ξέρεις τι θέλει, αλλά από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να το εκτιμήσω και για τις απόψεις του, οι οποίες έφεραν, και εξακολουθούν να φέρνουν, τη δυστυχία σε εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους. Τι να πεις δηλαδή για ένα κόμμα που δημοσιεύει συλλυπητήριο μήνυμα για το θάνατο του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ, και στο ίδιο φύλλο της κομματικής του εφημερίδας, με αφορμή τον θάνατο του Βάτσλαβ Χάβελ, βρίσκει ευκαιρία να τον χλευάσει ως οπορτουνιστή και πρωτεργάτη της αντεπανάστασης;


----------



## anef (Feb 1, 2012)

Δεν συμφωνώ, panadeli, ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι από τη φύση του εγωιστής ή αλτρουιστής. Υπάρχουν άφθονα παραδείγματα και από τις δύο συμπεριφορές στις κοινωνίες των ανθρώπων. Η ίδια η οργάνωση των ανθρώπων σε κοινωνίες, πάντως, το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι μοναχικά ζώα που το καθένα κυνηγά μόνο του το ατομικό του συμφέρον, θα συνέτεινε τουλάχιστον στην άποψη πως ο άνθρωπος λειτουργεί μέσα από τη συνεργασία με τους άλλους. Το εγώ υποτάσσεται στο εμείς σε άπειρες περιπτώσεις: πολλοί γονείς υποτάσσουν τις προσωπικές τους ανάγκες στις ανάγκες του οικογενειακού εμείς. Δεν το κάνουν όλοι, το κάνουν όμως πολλοί. Και φυσικά υπάρχουν αναρίθμητοι αγώνες των ανθρώπων για το κοινό καλό, κατά τους οποίους θυσίασαν συνειδητά και τη ζωή τους για τους άλλους. Για ποια φύση του ανθρώπου μιλάμε;

Το ΚΚΕ δεν έχει ποτέ «παραδεχτεί» πως πρότυπό του είναι ο σταλινισμός. Όλες οι βασικές αναφορές του είναι στους Μαρξ, Ένγκελς και Λένιν, όπως εξήγησα και παραπάνω με το παράδειγμα της κοινωνικοποίησης των μέσων παραγωγής. Ούτε το συλλυπητήριο μήνυμα συνεπάγεται κάποιο μοντέλο Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ που λιγουρεύεται το ΚΚΕ. Αυτά είναι αστεία. Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε κι ο Παπανδρέου που συμμετείχε στη Σοσιαλιστική Διεθνή μαζί με τον Μουμπάρακ συμμερίζεται τις μεθόδους του, ή ο Ομπάμα που έκανε χειραψίες με τον Καντάφι, ακολουθεί το «μοντέλο Καντάφι».


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2012)

anef said:


> Ούτε το συλλυπητήριο μήνυμα συνεπάγεται κάποιο μοντέλο Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ που λιγουρεύεται το ΚΚΕ. Αυτά είναι αστεία.



«Η Κεντρική Επιτροπή του ΚΚΕ εκφράζει τα θερμά της συλλυπητήρια στην ΚΕ του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας, στην ηγεσία της ΛΔ Κορέας και στο λαό της για το θάνατο του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ, Γενικού Γραμματέα του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας.

Ο λαός της ΛΔ Κορέας έχει δικαίωμα να προχωρήσει στο δρόμο ανάπτυξης που έχει επιλέξει ενάντια στις κάθε λογής ιμπεριαλιστικές παρεμβάσεις στο εσωτερικό της χώρας.

Η υπεράσπιση του δικαιώματος αυτού έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία σήμερα που καιροφυλακτούν οι ιμπεριαλιστικές δυνάμεις, εντείνουν την επιθετικότητα και πληθαίνουν τους τυχοδιωκτισμούς τους κατά της ΛΔ Κορέας.

Το ΚΚΕ αντιτάσσεται στα σχέδια αυτά. *Στέκεται αλληλέγγυο με τον αντιιμπεριαλιστικό αγώνα του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας και του κορεάτικου λαού»*.​http://www2.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=6604998&publDate=20/12/2011


----------



## anef (Feb 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> «Η Κεντρική Επιτροπή του ΚΚΕ εκφράζει τα θερμά της συλλυπητήρια στην ΚΕ του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας, στην ηγεσία της ΛΔ Κορέας και στο λαό της για το θάνατο του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ, Γενικού Γραμματέα του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας.
> 
> Ο λαός της ΛΔ Κορέας έχει δικαίωμα να προχωρήσει στο δρόμο ανάπτυξης που έχει επιλέξει ενάντια στις κάθε λογής ιμπεριαλιστικές παρεμβάσεις στο εσωτερικό της χώρας.
> 
> ...



Αντιιμπεριαλιστικός αγώνας σημαίνει αγώνας για μη επέμβαση ξένων δυνάμεων στα εσωτερικά μιας χώρας. Εσύ είσαι υπέρ των επεμβάσεων;


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

anef said:


> Το ΚΚΕ δεν έχει ποτέ «παραδεχτεί» πως πρότυπό του είναι ο σταλινισμός.



Το KKE οργάνωσε ολόκληρο συνέδριο για να αποδείξει ότι όλα έβαιναν καλώς με την οικοδόμηση του σοσιαλισμού μέχρι τον θάνατο του Στάλιν. Μην με τρελαίνεις τώρα. 
Και η διάκριση μεταξύ των καλών Μαρξ, Ένγκελς και Λένιν και του κακού Στάλιν δεν στέκει. Ο Στάλιν τις μαρξιστικές και λενινιστικές ιδέες εφάρμοσε. Πέρα από τη μεγαλομανία του και τις διώξεις του κατά πραγματικών ή φανταστικών πολιτικών αντιπάλων (δίκες Μόσχας κλπ), το όλο οικονομικοκοινωνικό μοντέλο που εφάρμοσε ήταν πιστό στις αρχές του μαρξισμού/λενινισμού. Και οδήγησε σε φτώχια και σε πλήρη περιστολή των ατομικών ελευθεριών. Αυτά ακριβώς ευαγγελίζεται σήμερα το ΚΚΕ, αποδίδοντας όλα τα αδιέξοδα στα οποία βρέθηκε ο υπαρκτός στη "δεξιά οπορτουνιστική στροφή" του Χρουστσόφ και στον θρίαμβο της αντεπανάστασης.

Αλλά πάω στο άλλο θέμα, γιατί παρουσιάζει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον.
Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο συνεργατικό μεν, εγωιστικό δε. Την ένστασή σου περί συνεργασίας την είχα ήδη προλάβει. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να παραβλέψουμε ότι έχουμε εγωιστικά ένστικτα. Εσύ, στον εαυτό σου, δεν αναγνωρίζεις εγωιστικές τάσεις; Και είναι αποκαλυπτικό το γεγόνος ότι το πρώτο παράδειγμα αλτρουισμού που σου ήρθε στο μυαλό αφορά το οικογενειακό εμείς. Για τους ηθολόγους, η αυτοθυσία υπέρ συγγενικών προσώπων δεν είναι αλτρουιστική, αλλά εγωιστική πράξη. Η αυτοθυσία της μητέρας για το παιδί της, λόγου χάρη, προβλέπεται πλήρως από την εξελικτική θεωρία, και φυσικά παρατηρείται σε πάρα πολλά ζώα. Μεριμνώντας για το καλό των παιδιών της, η μητέρα ουσιαστικά μεριμνεί για το καλό των γονιδίων της. Η αυτοθυσία των γονέων για τα παιδιά τους είναι ένα φυσικότατο (και εγωιστικότατο) ένστικτο, και δεν αποτελεί επ' ουδενί ιδιαιτερότητα του ανθρώπου.
Από την άλλη, οι "αναρίθμητοι" αγώνες ανθρώπων για το κοινό καλό, που λες, δεν είναι κάτι το φυσιολογικό και το καθημερινό, αλλά κάτι που συμβαίνει υπό εξαιρετικές συνθήκες, όταν το συλλογικό εμείς διατρέχει άμεσο κίνδυνο, καθώς τότε κινδυνεύει άμεσα και το ατομικό εγώ. Αλλά και τότε, το φυσικό ένστικτο του ανθρώπου είναι να κοιτάξει τη δική του επιβίωση και εκείνη της οικογένειάς του. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι, σε συνθήκες πολέμου, η λιποταξία τιμωρείται αυστηρότατα, συνήθως, αν όχι πάντοτε, με θάνατο. 

Πες μου όμως, για να έρθουμε στα της κρίσης, ο μεροκαματιάρης που σήμερα του κόβεται ο μισθός, τι σκέφτεται; Το συλλογικό καλό; Ή πώς θα τα βγάλει πέρα ο ίδιος και η οικογένειά του;

Υπάρχουν πολλά βιβλία στα οποία θα μπορούσα να σε παραπέμψω για το ζήτημα της ανθρώπινης φύσης, η οποία ναι, υπάρχει. Δεν είναι φυσικά κάτι το μονοδιάστατο, ούτε βέβαια γνωρίζουμε τα πάντα γύρω από αυτήν, αλλά αναμφίβολα υπάρχει. Και δύο από τα βασικότερα στοιχεία της είναι ο εγωισμός (θεμελιώδες γνώρισμα κάθε βιολογικού όντος) και η συνεργασία (θεμελιώδες γνώρισμα κάθε κοινωνικού ζώου). Τα περισσότερα δυστυχώς έχουν βιολογική σκοπιά, και ίσως σε κουράσουν. Αν όμως ενδιαφέρεσαι, πες μου. Προτείνω πάντως, για αρχή τουλάχιστον, δύο σύντομα βιβλία του Peter Singer που θίγουν τη σχέση μεταξύ μαρξισμού και ανθρώπινης φύσης, και επιχειρούν, το πρώτο τουλάχιστον, να επαναπροσδιορίσουν τον ρόλο και τις επιδιώξεις της αριστεράς υπό το φως της δαρβινικής θεωρίας. Πιστεύω ότι θα σε ενδιαφέρουν. Λέγονται _A Darwinian Left_ και _Marx, a very short introduction._ Το δεύτερο το έχω σε ψηφιακή μορφή, αν θες στο ανεβάζω. Είναι μικρό και καλογραμμένο, και διαβάζεται μονορούφι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Λέγονται _A Darwinian Left_ και _Marx, a very short introduction._ Το δεύτερο το έχω σε ψηφιακή μορφή, αν θες στο ανεβάζω. Είναι μικρό και καλογραμμένο, και διαβάζεται μονορούφι.


Το δεύτερο, υποθέτω, είναι το βιβλίο της γνωστής σειράς της Οξφόρδης, αφού το έχει γράψει ο Singer κι αυτό.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

Ναι. Oxford University Press.


----------



## Resident (Feb 1, 2012)

anef said:


> αρχικό, προκλητικό, σχόλιο που έκανα απευθυνόμενη στον Resident



Η σκέψη του Resident μέχρι τα 24 έτη του είχε έντονη την επίδραση της Αριστεράς - όχι πάντα της επίσημης -, μετά μετακόμισε στο άντρο το καπιταλισμού όπου "πολλῶν δ' ἀνθρώπων ἴδεν ἄστεα καὶ νόον ἔγνω". Σε κάθε περίπτωση από τα 24 μέχρι τα 48 του κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο Georgi(e) Orwell είχε δίκιο. Cheers .


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

Μια από τα ίδια.
Με 38 αντί για 48.
:)

Αλλά ξέρεις, οι πρώην αριστεροί γίνονται οι χειρότεροι αντικομμουνιστές.


----------



## anef (Feb 1, 2012)

Panadeli, πολύ συνοπτικά για το πρώτο: δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε. Ο Στάλιν μπορεί να έλεγε ό,τι ήθελε, η δική του όμως εκδοχή κοινωνικοποίησης των μέσων παραγωγής, ας πούμε, δεν βλέπω τι σχέση είχε πράγματι με κοινωνικοποίηση, με κοινωνικό, εργατικό έλεγχο.

Για το άλλο: η συνεργασία ήδη δεν υποτάσσει το ατομικό σε ένα εμείς, λες; Δεν ενέχει συμβιβασμούς που μπορεί να περιορίζουν το καθαρά εγωιστικό συμφέρον -αν υποθέσουμε ότι μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε κάποια τέτοια καθαρότητα;
Στα χωράφια του τομέα σου δεν προτίθεμαι να μπω, δεν γνωρίζω πολλά. Τα εγωιστικά γονίδια δεν είναι στα άμεσα ενδιαφέροντά μου, δεν αποκλείω όμως παρόμοια διαβάσματα και σ' ευχαριστώ για τις παραπομπές. Όμως, ακόμα κι αν δεχτώ πλήρως όσα λες, δεν βλέπω πώς αυτά αντίκεινται στην ιδέα μιας κομουνιστικής κοινωνίας: απ' τον καθένα ανάλογα με τις ικανότητές του, στον καθένα ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του. Αυτό το συλλογικό όφελος εμπεριέχει πολύ μεγάλο ατομικό όφελος, απλώς δεν αφορά το ατομικό όφελος λίγων καπιταλιστών, αλλά όλων. Μάλιστα συνεπάγεται πολύ μεγαλύτερο προσωπικό όφελος για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων στον πλανήτη, καθώς σημαίνει ότι θα απελευθερώνονταν δημιουργικές δυνάμεις που τώρα διοχετεύονται στον αγώνα για επιβίωση. 

Ο μεροκαματιάρης που του κόβεται ο μισθός, τώρα. Ανάλογα τον μεροκαματιάρη: άλλοι κοιτάνε μόνο την πάρτη τους, άλλοι αγωνιούν για το συλλογικό καλό μέσα στο οποίο βλέπουν το ατομικό. *Μάλιστα μπορεί να θεωρούν ότι βασική προϋπόθεση για το ατομικό τους καλό είναι το συλλογικό* (βλ. απεργούς Χαλυβουργίας στο βιντεάκι που είχα παραθέσει παραπάνω). Έχεις αναγάγει τον άκρατο ατομισμό του ύστερου καπιταλισμού σε ανθρώπινη φύση, νομίζω.

Για την οικογένεια: δεν μίλησα για αυτοθυσία, αλλά για υπόταξη του ατομικού συμφέροντος στο οικογενειακό εμείς. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, ο σουηδός πατέρας μπορεί να αφιερώνεται περισσότερο στα παιδιά του απ' ότι ο πατέρας διάφορων πατριαρχικών κοινωνιών που μπορεί να μην ενδιαφέρεται και καθόλου γι' αυτά, όχι γιατί το πατρικό ένστικτο ευδοκιμεί περισσότερο σε ψυχρά κλίματα αλλά γιατί ο σουηδός πατέρας εντάσσεται σε άλλες κοινωνικές σχέσεις φύλου, υπακούει σε άλλες κοινωνικές νόρμες, σε άλλους τρόπους κοινωνικής οργάνωσης και ύπαρξης του εγώ του μέσα σε ένα κοινωνικό σύνολο.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 1, 2012)

Πεσ' τα μωρέ anef...:up:
Προσυπογράφω!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 1, 2012)

Στο μεταξύ, οι φήμες ότι στους κρυφούς όρους του μνημονίου περιλαμβάνεται και η εκχώρηση των φετινών Αλκυονίδων ημερών μας, ελέγχεται ως ανακριβής... Και στη Γερμανία ψόφο κάνει!


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

anef said:


> Έχεις αναγάγει τον άκρατο ατομισμό του ύστερου καπιταλισμού σε ανθρώπινη φύση, νομίζω.



Δεν έχω αναγάγει κανέναν άκρατο ατομισμό σε ανθρώπινη φύση. Το αντίθετο. Όπως ήδη είπα δύο φορές νωρίτερα και με αναγκάζεις να το επαναλάβω για τρίτη φορά, θεωρώ ότι αναπόσπαστο μέρος της ανθρώπινης φύσης είναι τόσο ο εγωισμός όσο ΚΑΙ η συνεργασία.



anef said:


> Για το άλλο: η συνεργασία ήδη δεν υποτάσσει το ατομικό σε ένα εμείς, λες;



Όχι, φυσικά. Όταν συνεργάζεσαι με άλλους, δεν _υποτάσσεις_ το ατομικό σου συμφέρον στο συλλογικό. Αντίθετα, προσπαθείς να _εξυπηρετήσεις_ το ατομικό σου συμφέρον μέσα από τη συνεργασία με τους άλλους. Έχουμε συνεργατικά ένστικτα επειδή είμαστε κοινωνικά ζώα και ζούμε σε ομάδες. Όμως κινητήριος άξονας των συνεργατικών μας σχέσεων είναι, και πάντοτε θα είναι, η εξυπηρέτηση του ατομικού (και οικογενειακού) μας συμφέροντος. Δεν πρόκειται για μια λεπτή σημασιολογική απόχρωση, αλλά για μια πολύ σημαντική διαφορά. Πρόκειται επίσης και για κάτι που εμφανώς αντίκειται στο ιδεώδες της κομουνιστικής κοινωνίας, όπου το εγώ έρχεται τελευταίο και το εμείς πρώτο, και όπου το ατομικό συμφέρον είναι μια καθ' όλα καταδικαστέα έννοια.



anef said:


> Για την οικογένεια: δεν μίλησα για αυτοθυσία, αλλά για υπόταξη του ατομικού συμφέροντος στο οικογενειακό εμείς.



Για τα περί οικογένειας απάντησα ήδη νωρίτερα, αλλά ίσως να μην έγινα κατανοητός. Το ατομικό συμφέρον δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υποταχθεί στο οικογενειακό εμείς, πολύ απλά επειδή το οικογενειακό συμφέρον είναι μια απλή προέκταση του ατομικού συμφέροντος! Μια ευρύτερη έκφρασή του, αν θες. Διαφορές ανάμεσα στις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες θα βρεις όσες θέλεις, αλλά εστιάζοντας στις διαφορές παραβλέπεις ορισμένες προφανείς και καθολικές ομοιότητες. Αν βρεις μια κοινωνία όπου οι γυναίκες δεν φροντίζουν τα παιδιά τους όταν γεννιούνται, δεν τα θηλάζουν, δεν τα προστατεύουν από το κρύο, αλλά τα πετούν στο δρόμο ή τα αφήνουν να πεθάνουν της πείνας, πες μου πού είναι να προλάβω να τη μελετήσω για τα λίγα χρόνια που θα υπάρχει προτού εξαφανιστεί. Η μητέρα που θηλάζει το μωρό της δεν υποτάσσει το ατομικό της συμφέρον στο οικογενειακό εμείς. Εκδηλώνει απλά ένα φυσικό ένστικτο που αφορά την επιβίωση των γονιδίων της, και το οποίο δεν σχετίζεται με οποιαδήποτε κοινωνική νόρμα.


----------



## anef (Feb 2, 2012)

> Όμως κινητήριος άξονας των συνεργατικών μας σχέσεων είναι, και πάντοτε θα είναι, η εξυπηρέτηση του ατομικού (και οικογενειακού) μας συμφέροντος



Εγώ σε κατάλαβα, ίσως εσύ δεν με κατάλαβες. Την κοινωνία όπου όλοι θα είναι ίσοι τη θέλω για να εξυπηρετήσω το ατομικό μου συμφέρον, για να μπορώ να επωφελούμαι από τη δημιουργία των άλλων και να δημιουργώ η ίδια, απαλλαγμένη από την ανάγκη του αγώνα για επιβίωση.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 2, 2012)

Απαλλαγμένη από την ανάγκη του αγώνα για επιβίωση;;
Εντάξει, αν είναι να αρχίσουμε τα ουτοπικά μας, τότε κι εγώ θέλω να μην χρειαστεί να ξυπνήσω ξανά νωρίς, να μην ξαναρρωστήσω, και να μην πεθάνει ποτέ ο Κλιντ Ίστγουντ.

Ιστορικά πάντως, οι σοσιαλιστικές κοινωνίες, προσηλωμένες στην ιδέα της ισότητας και πιστές στην ιδεολογία τους, ποινικοποίησαν κάθε εκδήλωση ατομικού συμφέροντος. Και δικαίως, από την πλευρά τους, γιατί η προσπάθεια των ανθρώπων να υπηρετήσουν το ατομικό τους συμφέρον γεννά ανισότητες. Όσο για τη δυνατότητα ελεύθερης δημιουργίας που παρείχαν οι σοσιαλιστικές κοινωνίες, ούτε λόγος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Ιστορικά πάντως, οι σοσιαλιστικές κοινωνίες, προσηλωμένες στην ιδέα της ισότητας και πιστές στην ιδεολογία τους, ποινικοποίησαν κάθε εκδήλωση ατομικού συμφέροντος. Και δικαίως, από την πλευρά τους, γιατί η προσπάθεια των ανθρώπων να υπηρετήσουν το ατομικό τους συμφέρον γεννά ανισότητες. Όσο για τη δυνατότητα ελεύθερης δημιουργίας που παρείχαν οι σοσιαλιστικές κοινωνίες, ούτε λόγος.


Αξίζει εδώ να ψάξει κάποιος και να βρει ένα οποιοδήποτε ντοκιμαντέρ για τη Βόρεια Κορέα, όπου το σοσιαλιστικό καθεστώς του μαρξιστή κυρίου Κιμ Τζονγκ Ιλ απάλλαξε τους τυχερούς κατοίκους από την ανάγκη του αγώνα για επιβίωση -- δίνοντάς του μια πρωτότυπη (για τα δεδομένα του 21ου αιώνα) μορφή: τους κλείνει σε στρατόπεδα καταναγκαστικών έργων για να δουλεύουν εκεί που αποφασίζει η σοφή ηγεσία του κόμματος. Στο κάτω-κάτω, οι μαρξιστές ηγέτες ξέρουν καλά το σοσιαλιστικό όραμα, τι να ξέρει ο εγωιστής και ατομιστής λαουτζίκος; Τι κι αν ο λαός πεθαίνει από την πείνα, ενώ τα κομματικά στελέχη ευημερούν; Είναι όμως όλοι ίσοι! Κι αν κάνεις το λάθος να διαφωνήσεις, η εκκαθάριση εκτείνεται σε τρεις γενιές. Παππούδες, γονείς και παιδιά στέλνονται πακέτο στο στρατόπεδο για να αποστηθίσουν καλύτερα το όραμα της σοσιαλιστικής ισότητας. 

Μην ακούτε, Βορειοκορεάτες, τους κακούς ιμπεριαλιστές που θέλουν να αναμειχθούν στα εσωτερικά της χώρας σας και δήθεν να σας ελευθερώσουν από τη δικτατορία. Ο κύριος Κιμ ξέρει τι κάνει — δεν είναι πείνα, δυστυχία και καταπίεση αυτό που βιώνετε, δεν είναι ηλεκτροφόρα συρματοπλέγματα αυτά που σας περιβάλλουν, είναι το όραμα της απαλλαγής από τον αγώνα επιβίωσης.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 2, 2012)

Νομίζω πως γυρνάμε γύρω-γύρω κυνηγώντας την ουρά μας μ΄αυτό που λες: μήπως κι όσοι θεωρούν πως ο χριστιανισμός είναι μια θρησκεία της αγάπης, το βασίζουν στις πρακτικές που εφάρμοσε η Ιερά Εξέταση;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω εκτίμηση σε καμία θρησκεία, είτε ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι της αγάπης είτε όχι.


----------



## anef (Feb 2, 2012)

Επειδή εδώ υπάρχουν χοντρά προβλήματα κατανόησης απ' ότι φαίνεται: μίλησα για κοινωνία που θα ήθελα και πιστεύω πως είναι εφικτό να δημιουργηθεί, όχι για τον Κιμ Τζονγκ Ιλ και τον Στάλιν. Ξεκολλήστε λίγο! Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρετε, αλλά η αστική δημοκρατία πριν δημιουργηθεί δεν υπήρχε. Το ίδιο και ο καπιταλισμός. Κάποια ιστορική στιγμή εμφανίστηκαν (με διαδικασίες που κράτησαν αιώνες).

Λίγη από τη σπουδή που δείχνουμε για την αλληλογραφία του ΚΚΕ και για τον τρόπο που ζουν οι Βορειοκορεάτες να τη δείχναμε και για το τι λέει το μνημόνιο και τι κάνουν οι δικοί μας ηγέτες μπορεί να ήμασταν λίγο καλύτερα τώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2012)

anef said:


> Λίγη από τη σπουδή που δείχνουμε για την αλληλογραφία του ΚΚΕ και για τον τρόπο που ζουν οι Βορειοκορεάτες να τη δείχναμε και για το τι λέει το μνημόνιο και τι κάνουν οι δικοί μας ηγέτες μπορεί να ήμασταν λίγο καλύτερα τώρα.



Είναι πάντως άδικο αυτό το συλλογιστικό άλμα. Προσωπικά, το ότι κάνω κριτική στο ΚΚΕ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν με νοιάζει τι λέει το μνημόνιο. Δεν είναι ανάγκη κάθε φορά που συζητάμε μια συγκεκριμένη πτυχή της πολιτικής κατάστασης να τα συζητάμε όλα μαζί συμπούρμπουλα, για να καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι «γιατί ασχολούμαστε με το Ψ αφού υπάρχει και το Χ». 



anef said:


> Αντιιμπεριαλιστικός αγώνας σημαίνει αγώνας για μη επέμβαση ξένων δυνάμεων στα εσωτερικά μιας χώρας. Εσύ είσαι υπέρ των επεμβάσεων;


Αυτό το ερώτημα έχει πάρα πολλές πτυχές, και δεν μπορεί να αναλυθεί σε ένα υπεραπλουστευτικό ασπρόμαυρο δίπολο. Η οποιαδήποτε παρέμβαση κάποτε είναι βδελυρή και απορριπτέα, όπως ο πόλεμος των ΗΠΑ στο Ιράκ, κάποτε όμως δεν είναι, επομένως δεν είναι λογικό να επιλέγει κανείς μια τόσο απόλυτη στάση.

Στην περίπτωση της Λιβύης, π.χ., που ο Καντάφι βομβάρδιζε αμάχους, έχει το δικαίωμα μια τρίτη χώρα να επέμβει; Στην περίπτωση της Κορέας, που άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν κατά χιλιάδες, έχει δικαίωμα μια τρίτη χώρα να επέμβει, να ζητήσει π.χ. λογαριασμό για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, για τις Κορεάτισσες που το σκάνε και καταλήγουν καταναγκαστικά νύφες Κινέζων χωρικών, χωρίς χαρτιά; Αν όχι, δεχόμαστε ότι άνθρωποι χωρίς την υλική υποδομή του καθεστώτος είναι καταδικασμένοι να τα βγάλουν πέρα μόνοι τους - συχνά, να πεθάνουν.

Αν μάλιστα δεχτούμε ότι οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση ξένων δυνάμεων στα εσωτερικά μιας χώρας ισοδυναμεί με ιμπεριαλιστική ενέργεια, στην περίπτωση του αποκλεισμού της Γάζας, δεν είχε κανείς δικαίωμα να στείλει τρόφιμα και φάρμακα - είναι επέμβαση ξένων δυνάμεων. Ας στείλουν τότε οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις ένα συγχαρητήριο τηλεγράφημα στο Ισραήλ που αντιστάθηκε με τόση αποτελεσματικότητα στον ξένο ιμπεριαλισμό.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 2, 2012)

anef said:


> Επειδή εδώ υπάρχουν χοντρά προβλήματα κατανόησης απ' ότι φαίνεται: μίλησα για κοινωνία που θα ήθελα και πιστεύω πως είναι εφικτό να δημιουργηθεί, όχι για τον Κιμ Τζονγκ Ιλ και τον Στάλιν. Ξεκολλήστε λίγο!



Αγαπητή μου άνεφ φαντάζομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως δεν είναι εύκολο να συζητήσουμε πάνω στο ουτοπικό όραμα του καθενός μας για την ιδανική κοινωνία. Και στην κοινωνία που εγώ θα ήθελα όλες οι γυναίκες είναι πανέμορφες και με ποθούν. Όταν όμως κάποια ουτοπικά οράματα έχει επιχειρηθεί να εφαρμοστούν, με τραγικά αποτελέσματα, τότε η συζήτηση μοιραία θα περιστραφεί γύρω από τις απόπειρες εφαρμογής τους και τους λόγους της αποτυχίας τους. Δεν μπορεί να περιοριστεί στα στοιχεία που συνθέτουν το ουτοπικό όραμα όπως ο καθένας το αντιλαμβάνεται (που, όπως είναι φυσικό, ο καθένας το αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά). Με δυο λόγια, δεν μπορούμε να αντιπαρέλθουμε με ελαφριά καρδιά τα ιστορικά παραδείγματα του Στάλιν, του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ και πολλών άλλων, με το επιχείρημα ότι το μοντέλο που εφάρμοσαν δεν ταιριάζει με το δικό μας ουτοπικό όραμα. Αν πραγματικά πιστεύεις στο όραμα της σοσιαλιστικής ή της κομουνιστικής κοινωνίας, τότε οφείλεις περισσότερο από τον καθέναν να μελετήσεις βαθιά και ουσιαστικά όλα τα ιστορικά παραδείγματα εφαρμογής αυτών των ιδεών, ώστε να προσπαθήσεις να συμπεράνεις τι έγινε καλά και τι στραβά, και γιατί τελικά απέτυχαν. Ειδάλλως απλά ονειροβατείς.

Και μιας και μίλησα για ονειροβασίες, θέλω να μου λύσεις την απορία: πώς ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι είναι εφικτό να δημιουργηθεί μια κοινωνία όπου όλοι θα είναι απαλλαγμένοι από την ανάγκη του αγώνα για επιβίωση;


----------



## anef (Feb 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Είναι πάντως άδικο αυτό το συλλογιστικό άλμα. Προσωπικά, το ότι κάνω κριτική στο ΚΚΕ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν με νοιάζει τι λέει το μνημόνιο. Δεν είναι ανάγκη κάθε φορά που συζητάμε μια συγκεκριμένη πτυχή της πολιτικής κατάστασης να τα συζητάμε όλα μαζί συμπούρμπουλα, για να καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι «γιατί ασχολούμαστε με το Ψ αφού υπάρχει και το Χ».



Δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα προσωπικά, σε κανέναν προσωπικά. Τη γενική εικόνα περιγράφω. Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις γράψει πολλές κριτικές για τα μνημόνια και να μην τις έχω δει, δεν παρακολουθώ τα πάντα. Για τα συμπούρμπουλα: ναι, συλλαμβάνεις εύστοχα ακριβώς την ουσία όσων έχω πει. Ας το κλείσουμε εδώ καλύτερα. 



Palavra said:


> Αυτό το ερώτημα έχει πάρα πολλές πτυχές, και δεν μπορεί να αναλυθεί σε ένα υπεραπλουστευτικό ασπρόμαυρο δίπολο.



Έχω μια έφεση στα υπεραπλουστευτικά ασπρόμαυρα δίπολα, η αλήθεια να λέγεται: π.χ. μνημόνιο ή καταστροφή (ή αιματοχυσία, αναλόγως το ουτοπικό όραμα), μείωση μισθών ή χάος, διάλογος με ή χωρίς προκαταρκτικά. Αλλά και στις απόλυτες στάσεις δεν πάω πίσω: π.χ. η βία είναι πάντα καταδικαστέα (πλην της ιμπεριαλιστικής τοιαύτης που δεν χωράει σε δίπολα).

@panadeli: την απορία δεν θα σου τη λύσω τώρα, γιατί λέω να στρωθώ στο διάβασμα. Μέχρι τότε πορέψου όπως όπως μ' ένα μπασταρδεμένο δίστιχο, δίνοντας ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο κενό πριν το «όμως»: 

Όμως εμίσησαν σφοδρά τον Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ
Είναι κι αυτό μια στάσις. Νιώθεται.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 2, 2012)

Είναι, πράγματι.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 2, 2012)

Αλίμονό μας, αν παρατήσουμε το ουτοπικό μας όραμα! 
Μμμμμ, τα είδαμε και τα χαΐρια των προσγειωμένων! 

Να ένα διασκεδαστικό βιντεάκι για αποφόρτιση:


----------



## panadeli (Feb 3, 2012)

@Elsa: Δεν είναι άσχημο πράγμα να ονειρεύεσαι, ίσα ίσα. 
Αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις πως οι άνθρωποι που αναλαμβάνουν στις πλάτες τους τις τύχες εκατομμυρίων συνανθρώπων τους οφείλουν να πατάνε γερά στη γη. Τα ουτοπικά οράματα αποτέλεσαν πηγή μεγάλης ανθρώπινης δυστυχίας όταν κάποιοι επιχείρησαν να τα υλοποιήσουν. Και οφείλουμε να διδαχθούμε από αυτό. Ο δρόμος για την κόλαση είναι στρωμένος με αγνές προθέσεις -και ουτοπικά οράματα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Τα ουτοπικά οράματα αποτέλεσαν πηγή μεγάλης ανθρώπινης δυστυχίας όταν κάποιοι επιχείρησαν να τα υλοποιήσουν. Και οφείλουμε να διδαχθούμε από αυτό. Ο δρόμος για την κόλαση είναι στρωμένος με αγνές προθέσεις -και ουτοπικά οράματα.


"Τα ουτοπικά οράματα αποτέλεσαν πηγή μεγάλης ανθρώπινης δυστυχίας όταν κάποιοι επιχείρησαν να τα υλοποιήσουν" *έχοντας δεσποτική εξουσία στα χέρια τους*. Αλλιώς, απλώς απέτυχαν ή και υλοποίησαν κάτι διαφορετικό, ίσως και πολύ καλό, κάτι ανάμικτο από το όραμά τους και την πραγματικότητα που είχαν υποτιμήσει/αγνοήσει, κάτι που χωρίς το όραμά τους δεν θα είχε γεννηθεί καθόλου. Άρα ο μέγας κίνδυνος δεν είναι το ουτοπικό όραμα (αν δεν δοκιμάσεις, πώς θα ξέρεις τι είναι ουτοπικό και τι όχι;) αλλά η ανεξέλεγκτη εξουσία. Η εξουσία είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς πρόβλημα, ακόμα κι όταν υπόκειται σε μηχανισμούς ελέγχου, οπότε όσο πιο ανεξέλεγκτη είναι, τόσο πιο επικίνδυνη. Αν επιπλέον η ανεξέλεκτη εξουσία προσπαθεί να υλοποιήσει κάτι που είναι ουτοπικό, όχι γιατί οι προθέσεις της είναι κακές (μπορεί να είναι οι καλύτερες) αλλά γιατί το ουτοπικό αυτό πρόγραμμα βασίζεται σε λανθασμένη ανθρωπολογία ή γενικότερη άγνοια της πραγματικότητας, τότε οι επιπτώσεις είναι ολεθριότατες. Η πραγματικότητα πάντα νικάει στο τέλος, αλλά με τι τίμημα στο μεταξύ...


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2012)

Άλλη μια διάσταση του ζητήματος Τυποεκδοτική (Βαθύ Κόκκινο):

Πριν από δυόμισι χρόνια τα διευθυντικά στελέχη τηςΤυποεκδοτικής συναντήθηκαν στις δικαστικές αίθουσες με τους εργαζόμενους μιας άλλης εκδοτικής επιχείρησης, της Περιοδικός Τύπος Α.Ε., που προσέ-φευγε στο άρθρο 99. Οι μεν εργαζόμενοι αναζητούσαν τρόπους να κατοχυρώσουν τα δικαιώματά τους (απλήρωτες αποδοχές, αποζημιώσεις κ.λπ.) από τον εργοδότη τους, τα δε στελέχη της «κομματικής» επιχείρησης προσπαθούσαν να διασφαλίσουν την αποπληρωμή των χρεών που τους είχε συσσωρεύσει ο ιδιοκτήτης της άλλοτε κραταιάς επιχείρησης. Στην πορεία της διαδικασίας οι διεκδικήσεις των δυο πλευρών αποδείχτηκαν ανταγωνιστικές και οι εργαζόμενοι που αγωνιούσαν για το μέλλον τους χαρακτηρίστηκαν, ούτε λίγο-ούτε πολύ, ως δούρειος ίππος του εργοδότη τους.*
Ήταν μια από τις επιχειρήσεις που φόρτωσαν με χρέη εκατομμυρίων την επιχείρηση του ΚΚΕ. 

* Για την ιστορία, ενώ οι εργαζόμενοι (πρώην και νυν) της Περιοδικός Τύπος Α.Ε. διεκδικούν ακόμα πάνω από δυο εκατομμύρια ευρώ, η Τυποεκδοτική έχει κατορθώσει να εισπράξει τόσα ή και περισσότερα έναντι των οφειλών που της είχε συσσωρεύσει η επιχείρηση του Γ. Ανεμοδουρά.


----------



## anef (Feb 6, 2012)

Μια τεχνική λεπτομέρεια, επειδή κόψατε αυτή τη συζήτηση από το νήμα της κρίσης και της δώσατε όνομα εκ των υστέρων: πουθενά δεν συζητήσαμε εδώ για τον «Δαρβίνο». Συζητήθηκε μια συγκεκριμένη εκδοχή εφαρμογής της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου στο πεδίο του κοινωνικού, μια συγκεκριμένη μορφή κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού. Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

Άσε που, επειδή η αρχική ανάρτηση ήταν από εμένα, φαίνεται σαν να τον έβαλα εγώ αυτόν τον τίτλο...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2012)

Εσύ τότε που έκανες την πρώτη ανάρτηση, βάλε ένα τίτλο που θα ταίριαζε σε αυτήν την πρώτη ανάρτηση


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Άλλωστε, όλα τα εν εξελίξει έργα έχουν προσωρινούς τίτλους. Παράδειγμα.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 6, 2012)

anef said:


> Μια τεχνική λεπτομέρεια, επειδή κόψατε αυτή τη συζήτηση από το νήμα της κρίσης και της δώσατε όνομα εκ των υστέρων: πουθενά δεν συζητήσαμε εδώ για τον «Δαρβίνο». Συζητήθηκε μια συγκεκριμένη εκδοχή εφαρμογής της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου στο πεδίο του κοινωνικού, μια συγκεκριμένη μορφή *κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού*. Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια.



Επειδή δεν πρόκειται καθόλου για τεχνική λεπτομέρεια, και επειδή εγώ ήμουν εκείνος που έβαλε τον Δαρβίνο στην κουβέντα, μια διευκρίνιση για λόγους ακρίβειας:
Ο ορθός όρος για το επιστημονικό πεδίο που μελετά την κοινωνική συμπεριφορά των ζώων, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ανθρώπου (ο οποίος ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, με όλες τις ιδιαιτερότητές του, παραμένει ένα ζώο), είναι _κοινωνιοβιολογία_ και όχι _κοινωνικός δαρβινισμός_.

Θεωρώ απαραίτητη τη διευκρίνιση επειδή η θολή έννοια «κοινωνικός δαρβινισμός» έχει συνδεθεί με την ευγονική και τον ναζισμό, με την ιδέα ότι μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε, υποκαθιστώντας τη φυσική επιλογή, μια ανώτερη, πιο εξελιγμένη μορφή ανθρώπου. Παρεμπιπτόντως, η ιδέα αυτή ουσιαστικά δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από το μαρξιστικό ιδεώδες, που επίσης μιλάει για μετασχηματισμό του ανθρώπου, στο πλαίσιο της σοσιαλιστικής κοινωνίας. Στο γνωστό (και εσφαλμένο) δίλημμα «φύση ή ανατροφή», οι ναζιστές απαντούν 100% φύση, και οι μαρξιστές 100% ανατροφή. Και οι δύο θεωρήσεις είναι βαθιά αντιδαρβινικές.

Οι κοινωνιοβιολόγοι, παρά το γεγονός ότι διαβάλλονται από τους ιδεολογικούς τους αντιπάλους, ελλείψει επιχειρημάτων, ως «γενετικοί ντετερμινιστές», δεν παραγνωρίζουν καθόλου την επίδραση της κοινωνίας και εν γένει του περιβάλλοντος. Ίσα ίσα. Αναγνωρίζουν πλήρως ότι είμαστε όντα που γεννιόμαστε σε ένα συγκεκριμένο οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό περιβάλλον, το οποίο παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητάς μας. Αναγνωρίζουν όμως ταυτόχρονα ότι είμαστε και βιολογικά όντα που γεννιόμαστε με μια συγκεκριμένη γενετική παρακαταθήκη. Το δίλημμα «φύση ή ανατροφή», δεν υφίσταται. Γεννιόμαστε με συγκεκριμένες έμφυτες τάσεις, τις οποίες μπορούμε, με την κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση, να καλλιεργήσουμε ή να περιορίσουμε.

Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πουθενά να μίλησα για "εφαρμογή της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου" πάνω σε οτιδήποτε. Το μόνο που είπα, και το οποίο πιστεύω πλήρως, είναι ότι οποιαδήποτε κοινωνική θεωρία (εν προκειμένω, ο μαρξισμός) παραβλέπει ή αντιβαίνει σε θεμελιώδη στοιχεία της φύσης μας (όπως το γεγονός ότι είμαστε εγωιστικά όντα -συνεργατικά μεν, εγωιστικά δε), είναι καταδικασμένη να αποτύχει. Είναι απλό: αν θεμελιώσεις μια θεωρία πάνω σε μια εσφαλμένη παραδοχή, η θεωρία αργά ή γρήγορα θα καταρρεύσει. 

Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι:
α. Υπάρχει ή όχι κάτι που θα μπορούσαμε να ονομάσουμε «ανθρώπινη φύση»; Με άλλα λόγια, γεννιόμαστε άγραφες πλάκες ή γεννιόμαστε με κάποιες συγκεκριμένες, έμφυτες τάσεις;
β. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει ανθρώπινη φύση, τότε πόσα γνωρίζουμε για αυτήν; Και πόσο δικαιολογείται ο ισχυρισμός μου ότι είναι θεμελιωδώς εγωιστική;

Ευτυχώς, για το α. υπάρχει κατηγορηματική απάντηση. Και όσο κι αν η θεωρία περί άγραφης πλάκας εξακολουθεί ακόμη και σήμερα να ασκεί μεγάλη γοητεία στον χώρο των ανθρωπιστικών και των κοινωνικών επιστημών (και δη του μαρξισμού), είναι απολύτως εσφαλμένη. Και δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να δει κανείς γιατί.

Στο β., τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα. Από φόβο μη χαρακτηριστούν «κοινωνικοί δαρβινιστές» ή «ναζιστές», μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1980 ελάχιστοι ερευνητές αποτόλμησαν να μελετήσουν τη φύση της ανθρώπινης φύσης. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ο θεμελιωτής της κοινωνιοβιολογίας, E.O. Γουίλσον, είχε στιγματιστεί ως ρατσιστής, μισογύνης και οπαδός της ευγονικής απλά και μόνο επειδή είχε τολμήσει να αφιερώσει το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο του ογκώδους βιβλίου του _Κοινωνιοβιολογία_ στον άνθρωπο. Ανάλογες επιθέσεις είχε δεχθεί και ο Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς για το _Εγωιστικό γονίδιο,_ παρά το γεγονός ότι απέφυγε συστηματικά, καθ’ όλο το βιβλίο, να κάνει την παραμικρή νύξη στην ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά. Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει κάπως, και υπάρχουν πια αρκετοί ερευνητές που ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο και οι οποίοι έχουν καταστρώσει ευφυή πειράματα για τη διερεύνηση διαφόρων στοιχείων της φύσης μας, όπως τα αίτια της επιθετικότητας, τα κριτήρια επιλογής ερωτικού συντρόφου κ.ο.κ. Το όλο επιστημονικό πεδίο όμως παραμένει στα εμβρυϊκά του στάδια, οπότε δικαίως θα μπορούσε κανείς, στο ερώτημα «πόσα γνωρίζουμε για την ανθρώπινη φύση;» να απαντήσει «όχι πολλά». Επειδή όμως το «πολλά» είναι σχετική έννοια, θα μπορούσε κανείς να ανταπαντήσει «πολύ περισσότερα από το τίποτα». Και δύο από τα πράγματα που αναμφίβολα γνωρίζουμε είναι αυτά που ανέφερα, ότι δηλαδή έχουμε εγωιστικές τάσεις (με άλλα λόγια ότι έχουμε την τάση να φροντίζουμε, πάνω απ’ όλα, για το ατομικό και το οικογενειακό μας συμφέρον), και ότι έχουμε ροπή προς τη συνεργασία. Οι δύο αυτές ιδιότητες απορρέουν ευθέως από το γεγονός ότι είμαστε βιολογικά όντα, από το γεγονός ότι ζούμε σε ομάδες, και από τις θεμελιώδεις παραδοχές της δαρβινικής θεωρίας. 

Καταλαβαίνω τη δυσκολία που πολλοί άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν με αυτές τις απόψεις. Αντιλαμβάνομαι πόσο δύσκολο είναι για πολλούς να χωνέψουν ότι η συμπεριφορά τους ενδέχεται να έχει γονιδιακή βάση, κάτι που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μπορεί να θεωρούν ότι απλά τους περιορίζει την ελευθερία, ή στη χειρότερη ότι ανοίγει την κερκόπορτα για να μπουν ο Χίτλερ, ο Μένγκελε και ο Σατανάς. Αντιλαμβάνομαι πόσο δαιμονοποιημένη είναι η λέξη «γονίδιο», και πόσο εύκολα παρεκτρέπεται μια συζήτηση μόλις κανείς τολμήσει να μιλήσει για «ανθρώπινη φύση». Αποδέχομαι αυτές τις αντιδράσεις όταν πηγάζουν από άγνοια ή παρανοήσεις, και αποφεύγω να κακίζω τον συνομιλητή μου όταν τις εκφράζει (αν και θα ήθελα, ιδίως από άτομα υψηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου, να συναντούσα και μια προσπάθεια κατανόησης και αντιπαράθεσης σε επίπεδο επιχειρημάτων, και όχι απλά να μου φορτώνουν ταμπέλες, όπως συνήθως συμβαίνει). Όμως η λέξη «γονίδιο» δεν έχει τίποτα το κακό. Και είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, γονίδια μας έχουν φτιάξει. Ούτε είναι φασίστας ή ρατσιστής όποιος τολμήσει να αναφέρει τις επάρατες λέξεις «ανθρώπινη φύση».

Αν στα παραπάνω, αγαπητή μου άνεφ, έχεις διαφορετική άποψη ή βλέπεις «τεράστιες διαφορές» με τη δαρβινική θεωρία, δικαίωμά σου είναι, αλλά θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις ποιες ακριβώς είναι αυτές.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2012)

Εγώ, όντας απλός μεταφραστής, συχνά έρχομαι σε επαφή με έναν κλάδο επειδή (και για όσον καιρό) μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο. [Εννοείται ότι δεν θα μπορούσα να μεταφράσω κάτι τελείως μα τελείως ξένο από τα ενδιαφέροντά μου] Οπότε και η επαφή μου με την κοινωνιοβιολογία υπήρξε ένα βιβλίο κριτικής της κοινωνιοβιολογίας από ανθρωπολογική πλευρά, του Marshall Sahlins. Αλλά να συμμετάσχω σε ντιμπέιτ περί του θέματος, αδυνατώ. Γράφω όμως απλώς για να επισημάνω ότι η κριτική που έχει ασκηθεί στην κοινωνιοβιολογία δεν είναι μόνο κριτική από το στρατόπεδο που χοντρικά περιέγραψε ο panadeli, και όχι για να πω κάτι πιο ουσιώδες. Σαφώς και πιστεύω ότι οι θεωρίες περί άγραφης πλάκας είναι λανθασμένες. Δεν ξέρω όμως και αν υπάρχουν _ρητά_ τέτοιες θεωρίες. Κάποιος που θα υποστήριζε ρητά ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει φύση παρά μόνο την κοινωνική, δεν θα κατηγορούνταν σαν ιδεαλιστής; Συνήθως αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει σε εκπροσώπους της σχολής της "ανατροφής" (nurture) είναι ότι ναι μεν υπάρχει το βιολογικό, αλλά είναι τόσο άρρηκτα δεμένο με το κοινωνικό ώστε τελικά το αντικείμενο είναι όπως θες να το δεις εσύ, ανάλογα με τους φακούς σου. Και φυσικά φακοί στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν μυριάδες. Για ψευτοδίλημμα ίσως να πρόκειται όταν μιλάμε για 100-0 ή για 0-100, αλλά όταν μιλάμε για "ποσοστά", τότε νομίζω ότι οι πάντες ασχολούνται με αυτό το ψευτοδίλημμα, παλεύοντας ακριβώς για λίγα ποσοστά παραπάνω.
Πάντως, η θεωρία της άγραφης πλάκας είναι στην ουσία ταυτόσημη, στο δικό μου μυαλό, με όλους τους τρελαμένους της ιστορίας, για το λόγο που είπα πριν από λίγα ποστ: όσο δεν έχουν εξουσία, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, γιατί από το "μη ρεαλιστικό" ξεπηδούν συχνά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και πολύ πραγματικά πράγματα, που πάνε τη ζωή μπροστά ["γι' άλλο πηγαίναμε κι άλλο μάς βγήκε"]. Αν όμως έχουν εξουσία ακλόνητη, δεσποτική, τότε αυτό σημαίνει κατευθείαν φωτιά και τσεκούρι επί των αντιπάλων, των διαφωνούντων και επί της ίδιας της βουβής –ή και πολύβουης, αν ντρεσαριστεί κατάλληλα– ανθρώπινης μάζας, ώσπου να καταρρεύσουν οι δεσπότες μέσα στην καταισχύνη, αν δεν έχουν την τύχη κάποιοι άλλοι αργότερα να τους κάνουν "θεούς", "ιστορικούς ηγέτες" και τα παρόμοια.


----------



## anef (Feb 6, 2012)

@panadeli, για διάφορους λόγους -εγωιστικούς και αλτρουιστικούς ταυτόχρονα- μου είναι αδύνατο να εμπλακώ σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση. Για μένα κάθε λογική που από τη φύση του γονιδίου (όποια κι αν υποθέσουμε πως είναι αυτή) πετάγεται στη φύση του ανθρώπου είναι βαθιά προβληματική. Ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι γονίδιο. Είπες στην αρχή αυτής της συζήτησης: ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο συνεργατικό μεν εγωιστικό δε. Για μένα αυτή η αρχή είναι απολύτως αυθαίρετη. Πρώτ' απ' όλα ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο μεν, πολύ διαφορετικό ζώο από τα άλλα δε. Δεν είναι ο άνθρωπος κοινωνικός με την έννοια που είναι οι μέλισσες. Δεν έχουν αυτοσυνείδηση οι μέλισσες ούτε μελετούν τις ίδιες τις κοινωνίες τους. Κοινώς διαφωνώ ήδη με τις αρχικές παραδοχές σου και άρα σχεδόν δεν έχει νόημα για μένα μια τέτοια συζήτηση.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 6, 2012)

Σφοδροί πολέμιοι της κοινωνιοβιολογίας υπήρξαν αρκετοί διαπρεπείς εξελικτικοί βιολόγοι, όπως οι Richard Lewontin, Stephen Jay Gould, Stephen Rose και άλλοι. Τον όρο "γενετικός ντετερμινιστής" που ανέφερα, π.χ., τον χρησιμοποιούσε κατά κόρον ο Gould. Έτσι, τη δεκαετία του 1970 ο κόσμος της εξελικτικής βιολογίας είχε διχαστεί στα δύο: τη σχολή του Χάρβαρντ (Lewontin, Gould) και τη σχολή της Οξφόρδης (Hamilton, Maynard Smith, Dawkins κλπ). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η αντιπαράθεση δεν είχε επιστημονικό χαρακτήρα αλλά ιδεολογικό, και τα ιδεολογήματα δεν έχουν θέση στην επιστήμη. Ο Lewontin, για παράδειγμα, ως μαρξιστής, δεν μπορούσε να αποδεχθεί επιστημονικές θεωρήσεις που έμοιαζαν να δικαιολογούν τον φιλελευθερισμό. Κάποτε ο Stephen Rose είχε κατηγορήσει τον John Maynard Smith ότι οι θεωρίες των κοινωνιοβιολόγων είχαν συμβάλει στην άνοδο της Θάτσερ στην εξουσία, με τον Maynard Smith να δίνει τη μνημειώδη απάντηση: "Δηλαδή τι έπρεπε να κάνουμε, να μαγειρέψουμε τις εξισώσεις;"

Σφοδροί πολέμιοι της κοινωνιοβιολογίας είναι φυσικά και ο Sahlins και πλείστοι όσοι ανθρωπολόγοι, κοινωνιολόγοι και ψυχολόγοι. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν σχεδόν πλήρη άγνοια του αντικειμένου που αντιπαλεύονται. Για παράδειγμα, από τα (ομολογουμένως λίγα) κείμενα που έχω διαβάσει του Sahlins, έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι έχει βασικές παρανοήσεις όχι μόνο των κοινωνιοβιολογικών θεωρήσεων αλλά και της εξελικτικής θεωρίας γενικότερα. Δυστυχώς, ακόμη και σήμερα, οι περισσότερες ανθρωπιστικές και κοινωνικές επιστήμες δεν ασχολούνται καθόλου με τον Δαρβίνο, λες και εμείς οι άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε προϊόντα εξέλιξης, λες και η εξελικτική θεωρία δεν μας αφορά καθόλου.


@ άνεφ: Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, το επιχείρημά σου είναι: "Δεν έχω κάτι να αντιπαραθέσω σε αυτά που λες. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι οι θέσεις σου είναι βαθιά προβληματικές. Κάνεις λάθος. Δεν ξέρω γιατί κάνεις λάθος, αλλά κάνεις τόσο λάθος που δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσω καν να βρω πού κάνεις λάθος". 
Αν σε ικανοποιεί αυτό, οκ. Προφανώς σε αυτήν τη βάση δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε, οπότε όντως η συζήτηση δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## anef (Feb 6, 2012)

@Panadeli: αν μ' αυτό βολεύεσαι, ας είναι. Ό,τι καταλαβαίνει κανείς.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 6, 2012)

Επειδή στο #88 διαστρεβλώνεται πλήρως ό,τι έχω πει νωρίτερα, νιώθω την ανάγκη να διευκρινίσω ότι:

α. Δεν μίλησα ποτέ για τη "φύση του γονιδίου", ούτε ξεκίνησα να πραγματεύομαι τη φύση του γονιδίου για να πεταχτώ ξαφνικά στην ανθρώπινη φύση.
β. Δεν ισχυρίστηκα, και αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη που να το έχει ισχυριστεί ποτέ, ότι "ο άνθρωπος είναι γονίδιο".
γ. Η "αρχή" πως "ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο εγωιστικό μεν, συνεργατικό δε", η οποία σε κάποιους μπορεί να φαντάζει απολύτως αυθαίρετη, δεν είναι αρχή. Είναι παρατηρησιακό δεδομένο, σύμφωνο με τις προβλέψεις της εξελικτικής θεωρίας. 
δ. Δεν παρομοίασα τον άνθρωπο με μέλισσες. Ίσα ίσα, έκανα το αντίθετο. Κάποια στιγμή έγραψα "δεν είμαστε μέλισσες", εννοώντας ότι δεν είμαστε ζώα τα οποία, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, θα βάλουν το συμφέρον της κυψέλης πάνω από το ατομικό τους συμφέρον, όπως κάνουν οι μέλισσες.

Και μια ευχή:
Θα ήταν κάποτε καλό οι πολέμιοι της κοινωνιοβιολογίας (αλλά και οποιασδήποτε άλλης επιστημονικής, κοινωνικής, φιλοσοφικής ή πολιτικής θεώρησης, αριστερής, δεξιάς ή κεντρώας, γήινης ή αρειανής), προτού απορρίψουν συλλήβδην τις θέσεις και τα συμπεράσματά της, να κάνουν πρώτα τον κόπο να προσπαθήσουν να τις κατανοήσουν.


----------



## anef (Feb 6, 2012)

Διευκρινίσεις κι από μένα, λοιπόν: 
α και β: «ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι γονίδιο» = «η συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων δεν μπορεί να αναχθεί αποκλειστικά στη βιολογία». Λίγη σημασία έχει αν η αναγωγή γίνεται με βάση το γονίδιο ή τη βιολογικά καθορισμένη «ανθρώπινη φύση», για το ίδιο πράγμα μιλάμε. _Ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κοινωνίες όπου όλοι θα είναι ίσοι γιατί αυτό αντίκειται στην ανθρώπινη φύση, η οποία ανθρώπινη φύση είναι εγωιστική και στοχεύει στη «μέριμνα για το γονίδιο»_. Μ' άλλα λόγια η βιολογική ανάγκη διαιώνισης των γονιδίων ορίζει τη μορφή των κοινωνιών του ανθρώπου. Είπες κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό;

γ. Τα «παρατηρησιακά δεδομένα», ιδίως όταν μιλάμε για κοινωνίες ανθρώπων, δεν είναι ουδέτερα. Παράδειγμα: παρατηρώ ότι οι περισσότερες κοινωνίες των ανθρώπων ήταν πατριαρχικές. Τι σημαίνει αυτό για τη «φύση» της γυναίκας και του άντρα; Κάποιοι έβγαλαν το συμπέρασμα ότι η γυναίκα είναι κατώτερη από τον άντρα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ποιοι «παρατήρησαν» εγωιστικές συμπεριφορές στον άνθρωπο; Ποια ήταν τα δεδομένα τους; Τι μελέτησαν; Όλη την ανθρώπινη ιστορία και όλους τους κοινωνικούς σχηματισμούς; Όλα τα μέχρι στιγμής κοινωνικά συστήματα (π.χ. η δουλεία) ήταν συμβατά με την ανθρώπινη φύση και μόνο μια κοινωνία μεταξύ ίσων είναι ασύμβατη με τη «φύση του ανθρώπου»; Αν δεν είναι αυτό προσαρμογή «επιστημονικών» δεδομένων στην ιδεολογία μας, τι είναι; 

δ. Το παράδειγμα για τις μέλισσες που έδωσα εγώ δεν είχε σχέση με το δικό σου, η σύμπτωση στην επιλογή ζώου ήταν τυχαία. Έχει σχέση με αυτό:


> Για τους ηθολόγους, η αυτοθυσία υπέρ συγγενικών προσώπων δεν είναι αλτρουιστική, αλλά εγωιστική πράξη. Η αυτοθυσία της μητέρας για το παιδί της, λόγου χάρη, προβλέπεται πλήρως από την εξελικτική θεωρία, και φυσικά παρατηρείται σε πάρα πολλά ζώα. Μεριμνώντας για το καλό των παιδιών της, η μητέρα ουσιαστικά μεριμνεί για το καλό των γονιδίων της. Η αυτοθυσία των γονέων για τα παιδιά τους είναι ένα φυσικότατο (και εγωιστικότατο) ένστικτο, και δεν αποτελεί επ' ουδενί ιδιαιτερότητα του ανθρώπου.


Το γεγονός, δηλαδή, ότι για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα για τη μορφή των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών ανατρέχεις στην ηθολογία. Υποτίθεται ότι δεν μιλάμε για βιολογικό ντετερμινισμό εδώ, πού είναι όμως ο κοινωνικός παράγοντας σε οποιαδήποτε ερμηνεία που έχεις δώσει, και μάλιστα για φαινόμενα κατεξοχήν κοινωνικά όπως η μορφή των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών;

Γενικά, μας χωρίζει χάσμα μεγάλο, γι' αυτό είπα στην αρχή ότι δεν πολυέχει νόημα η συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

anef said:


> Αν δεν είναι αυτό προσαρμογή «επιστημονικών» δεδομένων στην ιδεολογία μας, τι είναι;


Αυτό είναι ένα φάουλ που θα μπορούσε να έχει αποφευχθεί. Και θα το ήξερες κι εσύ ότι είναι φάουλ, αν ήξερες καλύτερα τον συνομιλητή σου.

Μπορεί να έχετε το ίδιο όραμα, αλλά αυτός να προτιμά να βαδίζει προς αυτό με βάση στοιχεία που αυτός θεωρεί επιστημονικά, χωρίς εισαγωγικά. Μπορεί να πιστεύει ότι έτσι θα φτάσει ασφαλέστερα στο όραμα και όχι στις φρικτές παραμορφώσεις του που έδωσε το παρελθόν.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 7, 2012)

Παρεμβαίνω στη συζήτησή σας γιατί πρέπει να πω ότι η anef διατυπώνει πολύ σωστά επιχειρήματα και δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια διαφωνίας, αλλά θα ήθελα να σκαλίσω λίγο τα σημεία που με εμποδίζουν να τα δεχτώ αυτούσια: ας πούμε, στα α+β πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις με αυτό που γράφεις (ότι «η βιολογική ανάγκη διαιώνισης των γονιδίων ορίζει τη μορφή των κοινωνιών του ανθρώπου») αν προσθέσεις και το _εν μέρει _– γιατί δεν μπορείς να αρνηθείς ότι η ανθρώπινη κοινωνία αποσκοπεί πρώτα στο να καλύψει τις ανάγκες επιβίωσης του ανθρώπου και μετά σε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Μήπως η βασική μονάδα της κοινωνίας, η οικογένεια, δεν προκύπτει από τις βιολογικές ανάγκες της αναπαραγωγής και της ανατροφής των παιδιών;

Στο (γ), πάλι έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με τις αδυναμίες των δεδομένων από παρατηρήσεις, και πράγματι έχουν οδηγήσει πολλές φορές σε λάθος συμπεράσματα με σοβαρές ενίοτε συνέπειες (αυτά ακριβώς τα λάθη προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε με την επιστημονική μέθοδο, αλλά –εδώ διαφωνώ με τον nickel– δε νομίζω ότι το έχουμε καταφέρει ακόμη). Μπορούμε ακόμα και να απορρίψουμε τις προσωπικές παρατηρήσεις που έχουμε κάνει όλοι μας πάνω στη συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων γύρω μας, όπου σίγουρα έχουμε δει πολλές εκδηλώσεις εγωισμού – έστω ότι αυτές είναι αποτέλεσμα της κοινωνίας στην οποία ανατραφήκαμε. Αν προσπαθήσουμε όμως να αντιστρέψουμε την εικόνα και να φανταστούμε μια κοινωνία απόλυτα αλτρουιστική, στην οποία όλοι ενδιαφέρονται πρώτα για το κοινό καλό, έχουμε τα εξής θέματα: πρώτον, δεν μπορεί όλοι να είμαστε εξίσου αλτρουιστές, άρα κάποιοι θα θυσιάζονται για το κοινό καλό περισσότερο από τους άλλους. Αυτοί οι «άλλοι» γίνονται τότε αυτομάτως οι νέοι «εγωιστές», που ωφελούνται από αυτά που τους προσφέρει η κοινωνία χωρίς να συνεισφέρουν αυτά που τους αναλογούν. Θα έχουμε δηλαδή την ίδια κατάσταση που έχουμε τώρα, σε άλλο επίπεδο. Και για να μη μιλήσω για γονίδια, θα πω ότι θα διαδοθεί το «παράδειγμά» τους, και άλλοι θα επιδιώξουν να τους μιμηθούν έστω και χωρίς κακή πρόθεση, μόνο επειδή νιώθουν αδικημένοι. Έτσι ξεκινά ένας φαύλος κύκλος που θα φέρει ακόμα και την πιο ιδανική κοινωνία στη σημερινή κατάσταση (όπως βλέπεις, δεν θεωρώ ότι τυχαία βρεθήκαμε εδώ που είμαστε).

Edit, γιατί ξέχασα το "δεύτερον": ήθελα να πω ότι ακόμα και ο αλτρουισμός χρειάζεται κανόνες, γιατί όσο κι αν θέλουμε να δημιουργήσουμε μια κοινωνία "ίσων δικαιωμάτων", δεν θα είμαστε ποτέ όλοι "ίσων δυνατοτήτων", άρα πρέπει κάποιος να ορίζει πώς θα προστατεύονται οι ασθενέστεροι και άλλα σχετικά. Αυτό όμως είναι αυτομάτως μια μορφή εξουσίας, η οποία θα χρειαστεί μοιραία έναν τρόπο επιβολής και περιφρούρησης, και η συνέχεια είναι προφανής.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 7, 2012)

Χαίρομαι πολύ για τις διευκρινίσεις σου άνεφ, και σε ευχαριστώ που έκανες τον κόπο να τις διατυπώσεις. Αποτελούν τη βάση για μια υγιή ανταλλαγή απόψεων.

Με τη σειρά, λοιπόν:



anef said:


> «η συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων δεν μπορεί να αναχθεί αποκλειστικά στη βιολογία».



Συμφωνώ πλήρως. Δεν είπα ποτέ, ούτε θα πω ποτέ, ότι η συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων μπορεί να αναχθεί *αποκλειστικά* στη βιολογία. Αυτό που είπα, και ξαναλέω, είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν *έμφυτες βιολογικές τάσεις* (οι οποίες ανάγονται στα γονίδιά τους, στην «ανθρώπινη φύση»). Οι τάσεις αυτές μπορούν να μετουσιωθούν στη μία ή την άλλη συμπεριφορά, ανάλογα με την εκπαίδευση, τον κοινωνικό περίγυρο κ.ο.κ. Αναμφίβολα όμως υπάρχουν. Και αν θες να δημιουργήσεις μια κοινωνία όπου όλοι θα είναι ίσοι, πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ποιες είναι και να τις λάβεις υπόψιν σου. Δεν έχεις την πολυτέλεια να τις αγνοείς. 



anef said:


> Μ' άλλα λόγια η βιολογική ανάγκη διαιώνισης των γονιδίων ορίζει τη μορφή των κοινωνιών του ανθρώπου. Είπες κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό;



Η μορφή των κοινωνιών του ανθρώπου ορίζονται *και* από τη βιολογική ανάγκη διαιώνισης των γονιδίων του. Αν ποτέ συγκροτηθεί μια ανθρώπινη κοινωνία η οποία αντιστρατεύεται τη βιολογική ανάγκη διαιώνισης των γονιδίων, θα αυτοεξαφανιστεί πολύ σύντομα. Μην πας μακριά. Πόσο χρόνο ζωής θα είχε μια κοινωνία η οποία θα επέβαλε στους πολίτες της την πλήρη αγαμία; Η απάντηση είναι πολύ απλή: θα είχε διάρκεια ζωής μίας ανθρώπινης γενιάς. Για ποιο λόγο; Επειδή η επιταγή της αγαμίας αντιστρατεύεται τη βιολογική ανάγκη διαιώνισης των γονιδίων. 
Την ίδια άποψη έχω, για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους, και για την αναρχική/μαρξιστική/λενινιστική/σταλινιστική/μαοϊκή/κιμγιονγκιλική ουτοπία, όπως και για τη χαξλεϊκή, την οργουελική, η οποιαδήποτε άλλη ουτοπία που αγνοεί, παραβλέπει ή αντιστρατεύεται τη βιολογική μας φύση. Δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρξει μια τέλεια κοινωνία, επειδή πολύ απλά είμαστε ατελή όντα.

Δεν είπα όμως ποτέ, ούτε και θα πω ποτέ, ότι η μορφή των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών ορίζεται *αποκλειστικά* από τη βιολογική ανάγκη διαιώνισης των γονιδίων. Ίσως γίνομαι κουραστικός που αναγκάζομαι να το επαναλάβω, αλλά απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται είναι απαραίτητο. Ούτε φυσικά θεωρώ πως είναι άσκοπο να προσπαθήσουμε να οικοδομήσουμε μια κοινωνία δικαίου, ισονομίας, αλληλεγγύης, μια κοινωνία που να σέβεται το περιβάλλον, τον πολιτισμό, τη διαφορετικότητα κ.ο.κ.



anef said:


> Τα «παρατηρησιακά δεδομένα», ιδίως όταν μιλάμε για κοινωνίες ανθρώπων, δεν είναι ουδέτερα.



Ασφαλώς και δεν είναι. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι εξορισμού εσφαλμένα, ιδίως όταν έρευνες διαφορετικών επιστημόνων με διαφορετικά υπόβαθρα συγκλίνουν σε κοινά συμπεράσματα. Και ίσως σου κάνει εντύπωση, αλλά οι περισσότερες κοινωνίες των ανθρώπων *δεν* υπήρξαν πατριαρχικές. Ο κυρίαρχος τρόπος διαβίωσής μας, κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της εξελικτικής μας ιστορίας (μέχρι την αγροτική επανάσταση, δέκα χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν), ήταν κυνηγετικός-τροφοσυλλεκτικός. Μελετώντας τις σύγχρονες κυνηγετικές-τροφοσυλλεκτικές κοινωνίες, οι ανθρωπολόγοι δεν έχουν επ’ ουδενί καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι πατριαρχικές. Και δεν έχουμε κανέναν λόγο να πιστέψουμε ότι το εξελικτικό μας παρελθόν των τελευταίων τριών εκατομμυρίων ετών υπήρξε πατριαρχικό. Κάθε άλλο.



anef said:


> Όλα τα μέχρι στιγμής κοινωνικά συστήματα (π.χ. η δουλεία) ήταν συμβατά με την ανθρώπινη φύση και μόνο μια κοινωνία μεταξύ ίσων είναι ασύμβατη με τη «φύση του ανθρώπου»; Αν δεν είναι αυτό προσαρμογή «επιστημονικών» δεδομένων στην ιδεολογία μας, τι είναι;



Εδώ προτρέχεις και βγάζεις συμπεράσματα μόνη σου. Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι η δουλεία είναι συμβατή με την ανθρώπινη φύση, και δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν σοβαρό επιστήμονα που να το έχει κάνει. Αλλά για να μην μιλάω συνέχεια εγώ, παραθέτω ένα χαρακτηριστικό σχετικό απόσπασμα από ένα βιβλίο του οποίου ο συγγραφέας έχει διαβληθεί περισσότερο από τον οποιονδήποτε ως «γενετικός ντετερμινιστής»:

Αυτό με οδηγεί στο πρώτο θέμα που θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω σχετικά με το τι _δεν_ είναι αυτό το βιβλίο. Δεν συνηγορώ υπέρ μιας ηθικής βασισμένης στην εξέλιξη. Εξηγώ απλά με ποιον τρόπο εξελίχθηκαν τα πράγματα. Δεν προτείνω πώς εμείς οι άνθρωποι οφείλουμε ηθικά να συμπεριφερόμαστε. Το τονίζω αυτό, διότι γνωρίζω ότι διατρέχω τον κίνδυνο να με παρεξηγήσουν όσοι —και είναι πολλοί—δεν μπορούν να διακρίνουν μια πρόταση που εκφράζει αυτό που πιστεύουμε ότι ισχύει, από μια συνηγορία υπέρ του τι πιστεύουμε πως θα όφειλε να ισχύει. Πιστεύω πως μια ανθρώπινη κοινωνία βασισμένη μονάχα πάνω στον γονιδιακό νόμο του καθολικού άσπλαχνου εγωισμού θα ήταν μια πολύ απεχθής κοινωνία για να ζήσει κανείς σ’ αυτήν. Δυστυχώς όμως, όσο κι αν καταδικάζουμε κάτι που δεν μας αρέσει, δεν το κάνουμε να μην είναι αληθινό. Το βιβλίο αυτό στοχεύει κυρίως στο να κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον· άν όμως θέλετε να βγάλετε κάποιο ηθικό δίδαγμα, τότε δείτε το σαν μια προειδοποίηση. Σας προειδοποιώ ότι αν θέλετε, όπως εγώ, να χτίσετε μια ανθρώπινη κοινωνία στην οποία τα άτομα να συνεργάζονται με γενναιοδωρία και ανιδιοτέλεια για το κοινό καλό, να μην περιμένετε ιδιαίτερη βοήθεια από τη βιολογική μας φύση. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να _διδάξουμε_ τη γενναιοδωρία και τον αλτρουισμό, διότι γεννιόμαστε εγωιστές. Ας κατανοήσουμε σε τι στοχεύουν τα εγωιστικά μας γονίδια, ώστε να έχουμε τουλάχιστον την ευκαιρία να διαταράξουμε τα σχέδιά τους, κάτι που κανένα άλλο είδος δεν διανοήθηκε ποτέ να κάνει.
Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς, _Το Εγωιστικό Γονίδιο_



anef said:


> Το γεγονός, δηλαδή, ότι για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα για τη μορφή των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών ανατρέχεις στην ηθολογία. Υποτίθεται ότι δεν μιλάμε για βιολογικό ντετερμινισμό εδώ, πού είναι όμως ο κοινωνικός παράγοντας σε οποιαδήποτε ερμηνεία που έχεις δώσει, και μάλιστα για φαινόμενα κατεξοχήν κοινωνικά όπως η μορφή των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών;



Ομολογουμένως δεν αναφέρθηκα στον κοινωνικό παράγοντα, διότι τον θεώρησα δεδομένο. Έγραψα πάντως στο #86, προτού αποφανθείς ότι δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση: 

_Οι κοινωνιοβιολόγοι […] *δεν παραγνωρίζουν καθόλου την επίδραση της κοινωνίας και εν γένει του περιβάλλοντος.* Ίσα ίσα. Αναγνωρίζουν πλήρως ότι είμαστε όντα που γεννιόμαστε σε ένα συγκεκριμένο οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό περιβάλλον, το οποίο παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητάς μας._

Τα παραδείγματα από την ηθολογία που σε ξένισαν, ίσως έπρεπε να τα αναπτύξω περισσότερο για να αποφευχθούν πιθανές παρανοήσεις που φοβόμουν ότι μπορεί να προέκυπταν, αλλά φοβόμουν παράλληλα ότι θα μακρηγορούσα αν έμπαινα στη διαδικασία να τα εξηγήσω αναλυτικά. Κατέφυγα σε αυτά τα παραδείγματα για να διευκρινίσω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει, από βιολογική σκοπιά, εγωισμός και αλτρουισμός, και εν συνεχεία να επεκτείνω τον ορισμό ώστε να συμπεριλάβει και την ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά, η οποία δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο να εξαιρείται από βιολογικούς ορισμούς περί εγωισμού και αλτρουισμού. 
Στο βιβλίο από το οποίο αντέγραψα το παραπάνω παράθεμα, υπάρχει ο εξής ορισμός για τον αλτρουισμό:

Μια οντότητα, όπως ένας μπαμπουίνος, θεωρείται αλτρουιστική αν συμπεριφέρεται κατά τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να αυξάνει την ευημερία μιας άλλης τέτοιας οντότητας εις βάρος της δικής του. Η εγωιστική συμπεριφορά έχει ακριβώς το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα.

Υπάρχει βέβαια πρόβλημα εδώ με τη λέξη ευημερία, και ο συγγραφέας στη συνέχεια αφιερώνει αρκετές σελίδες για να εξηγήσει καθαρά τι εννοεί, και κατόπιν δεκατρία ολόκληρα κεφάλαια για να το θεμελιώσει επαρκώς. Ένα πρόχειρο συμπέρασμα πάντως είναι ότι ο εγωισμός αποτελεί ένα θεμελιώδες και καθολικό γνώρισμα κάθε βιολογικού όντος (και ο άνθρωπος, ως βιολογικό ον, δεν εξαιρείται). Δεν είναι φυσικά το μοναδικό. Δεν είναι φυσικά το μοναδικό. Δεν είναι φυσικά το μοναδικό. Το γράφω τρεις φορές για να είμαι σίγουρος ότι το έγραψα.

Και μια τελευταία διευκρίνιση προς αποφυγήν μιας ακόμη παρανόησης: Δεν υπαινίσσομαι ότι οι συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων που βλέπετε γύρω σας είναι όλες «φυσικές», πως απορρέουν από τη βιολογική μας φύση και την ανάγκη των γονιδίων να μεταβιβαστούν στην επόμενη γενιά. Ούτε υπαινίσσομαι πως αν χαρακτηρίσουμε μια συμπεριφορά «φυσική», αυτό σημαίνει κιόλας ότι είναι «καλή» ή «ηθική». Η επιθετικότητα των ανδρών είναι μια καθ’ όλα «φυσική» συμπεριφορά, αλλά τρέμω στην ιδέα να ζούσα σε μια κοινωνία που θα την βάπτιζε «ηθική». 



anef said:


> Γενικά, μας χωρίζει χάσμα μεγάλο, γι' αυτό είπα στην αρχή ότι δεν πολυέχει νόημα η συζήτηση.



Δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Και μόνο ότι έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις προσεκτικά κάποια σημεία και να ανταπαντήσεις με επιχειρήματα, όπως και το γεγονός ότι από τη μεριά μου έκανα κι εγώ τον κόπο να γράψω όλο αυτό το κατεβατό, αποδεικνύουν ότι η συζήτηση και ενδιαφέρον έχει, και νόημα έχει. Ίσως να μας χωρίζει μεγάλο χάσμα, ίσως όχι. Δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικά, οπότε δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω. (Στο κάτω κάτω, πέρασα τα νιάτα μου λέγοντας πράγματα πολύ παρόμοια με αυτά που λες κι εσύ, και πιστεύοντας βαθιά σε μια κοινωνία ισότητας, χωρίς καταπίεση και χωρίς διακρίσεις. Με τα χρόνια συμβιβάστηκα σε μια κοινωνία ισονομίας και δικαίου, όταν αφενός αντιλήφθηκα ποια υπήρξε η πραγματικότητα του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού, και αφετέρου συνειδητοποίησα τις εγγενείς αντιφάσεις του κομουνιστικού εγχειρήματος.)
Αυτό πάντως που σίγουρα ξέρω είναι ότι η τριβή με διαφορετικές απόψεις από τις δικές μας είναι πάντοτε χρήσιμη, διότι μας επιτρέπει να επανεξετάσουμε τις παραδοχές μας, να διευρύνουμε το πνεύμα μας και να αποκτήσουμε λίγο μεγαλύτερη αυτογνωσία, έστω και αν δεν μετακινηθούμε καθόλου από τις πεποιθήσεις μας.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2012)

Και ξανά στην Τυποεκδοτική: Άρθρο 99. Μήπως το Κόμμα δεν είναι αλάνθαστο; Από το ιστολόγιο Μη μαδάς τη μαργαρίτα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2012)

Ένα άλμα πίσω στο θέμα της κοινωνιοβιολογίας, απλώς για μια βιβλιογραφική πληροφορία. Το βιβλίο του Marshall Sahlins στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα στο #87 λέγεται _Χρήσεις και καταχρήσεις της βιολογίας. Μια ανθρωπολογική κριτική της κοινωνιοβιολογίας_, 160 σελ., εκδ. Αλεξάνδρεια, Αθήνα 1997.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2012)

Αλέκα Παπαρήγα: «Να σκεφτείς ανάποδα: Ποιο κόμμα θα είναι ισχυρό ως αντιπολίτευση! Αλλιώς θα καταργηθεί η αντιπολίτευση. Ή, θα γίνει μια κυβέρνηση της αριστεράς και αντιπολίτευση θα είναι η Νέα Δημοκρατία, ο Καμμένος, ο Καρατζαφέρης και οι Οικολόγοι — όχι, οι Οικολόγοι θα 'ναι μέσα. Τέτοια αντιπολίτευση θέλουμε;»
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=17532&subid=2&pubid=29132715
Στο 07:56 εδώ: http://www.skai.gr/player/TV/?MMID=227083


----------



## panadeli (Apr 10, 2012)

Αθάνατη Αλέκα. Αν η κάλπη την έβγαζε πρώτο κόμμα, θα κατήγγελλε το αποτέλεσμα ως προβοκάτσια.


----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2012)

Μου αφήσαν στην πόρτα ένα φέιγ-βολάν που γράφει:


6 μήνες ομηρίας
Ανεργία διαρκείας
Οι εργαζόμενοι της Ελληνικής Χαλυβουργίας σε απόγνωση
Να φύγει το Π.Α.ΜΕ. με τα κομματικά ρομπότ από την πύλη
Φτάνει πια! Δικαίωμα στην εργασία

*Πανελλήνιο
Αντιεργατικό
Μάζεμα
Εισβολέων*

Χαλυβουργοί σε ομηρία
Εδώ και έξι μήνες καταργώντας όλες τις νόμιμες και δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και πάνω απ' όλα γράφοντας στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους το καταστατικό μας, οι επαγγελματίες συνδικαλιστές του ΠΑΜΕ υπηρετώντας πιστά το κομματικό τους και μόνο συμφέρον μάς κρατάνε ομήρους σε μια απεργία χωρίς στόχους και διεκδικήσεις.
Οι τραμπουκισμοί, η βία και οι προπηλακισμοί ήταν η απάντηση στις αντίθετες φωνές.
Φτάνει πια, έχουμε δικαίωμα στην εργασία.
Τέλος στην κατάληψη!
Τέλος στην οικονομική μας εξαθλίωση!
Τέλος στα εργοστάσια-φαντάσματα θυσία στο κομματικό συμφέρον!
Θα αντισταθούμε στο προαποφασισμένο και μεθοδευμένο κλείσιμο του εργοστασίου!


----------



## rogne (May 3, 2012)

Ο Σαμαράς φαίνεται ότι στηρίζει φανατικά το ανωτέρω φέιγ-βολάν: http://www.ert.gr/webtv/index.php/component/k2/item/3767-Samaras-Layrio.html (από το 2.28 και μετά).

Σε εκτενέστερο βίντεο που είδα, η κυρία που έκανε την τοποθέτηση επέδειξε και... μπλουζάκι κατά της απεργίας στη Χαλυβουργία. Ο Σαμαράς τη συνεχάρη για την τόλμη της και τη ρώτησε αν είναι οργανωμένη, μόνο και μόνο για να το πάρει αμέσως πίσω και να πει ότι δεν έχει σημασία τελικά αν είναι ή δεν είναι οργανωμένη, αν και, πρόσθεσε, η ΔΑΚΕ υποστηρίζει θερμά τα αιτήματα των απεργοσπαστών Χαλυβουργών Χαλυβουργών υπέρ του "δικαιώματος στην εργασία".


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

Λες να το τύπωσε και να το μοίρασε η ΝΔ; :huh: Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. :mellow:


----------



## LostVerse (May 3, 2012)

rogne said:


> Ο Σαμαράς φαίνεται ότι στηρίζει φανατικά το ανωτέρω φέιγ-βολάν: http://www.ert.gr/webtv/index.php/component/k2/item/3767-Samaras-Layrio.html (από το 2.28 και μετά).
> 
> Σε εκτενέστερο βίντεο που είδα, η κυρία που έκανε την τοποθέτηση επέδειξε και... μπλουζάκι κατά της απεργίας στη Χαλυβουργία. Ο Σαμαράς τη συνεχάρη για την τόλμη της και τη ρώτησε αν είναι οργανωμένη, μόνο και μόνο για να το πάρει αμέσως πίσω και να πει ότι δεν έχει σημασία τελικά αν είναι ή δεν είναι οργανωμένη, αν και, πρόσθεσε, η ΔΑΚΕ υποστηρίζει θερμά τα αιτήματα των απεργοσπαστών Χαλυβουργών Χαλυβουργών υπέρ του "δικαιώματος στην εργασία".



Σωστή διευκρίνηση, καθώς οι χαλυβουργοί του Βόλου φαίνεται έχουν διαφορετική άποψη. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μέλη της ΔΑΚΕ ή όχι πάντως τα μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ δεν έτυχαν ιδιαίτερα θερμής υποδοχής εκεί. Ίσως λόγω γνωστής προϊστορίας. Κοινώς, _«κάλλιο να σου βγει το μάτι παρά το όνομα»... _κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι η ΒΙΠΕ Βόλου έχει δει πολλά από το ΠΑΜΕ, εκτός από άσπρη μέρα.


----------



## anef (May 4, 2012)

> Οι τραμπουκισμοί, η βία και οι προπηλακισμοί [του ΠΑΜΕ] ήταν η απάντηση στις αντίθετες φωνές.


Ζήτω οι τραμπουκισμοί, η βία και οι εκβιασμοί του Μάνεση και των ΜΑΤ που προστατεύουν το δικαίωμα στην εργασία!



> Φτάνει πια, έχουμε δικαίωμα στην εργασία.


Εμείς. Οι απολυμένοι του Μάνεση, όχι.



> Τέλος στην κατάληψη!


Ζήτω στην ανάληψη! (Των δανείων του Μάνεση για κατασκευή λιμανιού. Τι γλυκόοοοο, ο άνθρωπος θέλει να κάνει βαρκούλες ν' ανεμίζουν, κι αυτοί του ΠΑΜΕ εκεί, γκρίνια, πως μας μειώνει τους μισθούς)



> Τέλος στην οικονομική μας εξαθλίωση!


Ζήτω στην οικονομική μας εξαΰλωση! (Είναι πιο σικ)



> Τέλος στα εργοστάσια-φαντάσματα θυσία στο κομματικό συμφέρον!


Ζήτω στα εργοστάσια-φαντάσματα για οποιοδήποτε άλλο λόγο, κανένα πρόβλημα.



> Θα αντισταθούμε στο προαποφασισμένο και μεθοδευμένο κλείσιμο του εργοστασίου!


Με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση που θα αποφασιστεί και θα μεθοδευτεί από τον κ. Μάνεση. Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρόκειται απλά για μια συνετή επιχειρηματική κίνηση.

Τι σου είναι αυτά τα ΜΜΕ, όμως. Τόσοι τραμπουκισμοί, τόση βία, τόσοι προπηλακισμοί απ' το ΠΑΜΕ, κι ούτε ένα πρωτοσέλιδο στο Βήμα, ούτε ένα λεπτό στα δελτία των 8, ούτε, έστω, ένα άρθρο γνώμης στο protagon.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=460934


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Μία μόνο αλλαγή θα έκανα στο άρθρο, όπου ΚΚΕ θα έβαζα συνολικά αριστερά, γιατί τα ίδια ισχύουν για όλα τα αριστερά κόμματα, τα οποία φυσικά προσπαθούν να δικαιολογηθούν ότι αν έχουν τόσο μεγάλη επιρροή στην Ελληνική κοινωνία γιατί παίρνουν τόσο μικρά ποσοστά στις εκλογές; Μα απλούστατα γιατί δεν χρειάζεσαι ομοφωνία όλων των κατοίκων για να κλείσεις έναν δρόμο, όλων των εργαζόμενων για να κάνεις απεργία κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Τις προτάσεις του ΚΚΕ για την ανάπτυξη τις βρήκα εδώ:
http://www.zougla.gr/politiki/article/i-protasis-tou-kke-gia-tin-anaptiksi


----------



## Costas (Jun 8, 2012)

Αυτή πάντως η "εποχή των παχ*έω*ν αγελάδων" κάνει θραύση!

Το ωραίο είναι η ανάλυση του ΚΚΕ για την πτώση της ΕΣΣΔ [1] (και απάντηση σε ορισμένες κριτικές στο [2]). Έφταιγε η επανεισαγωγή του νόμου της αξίας και η άποψη ότι έπρεπε σιγά-σιγά η παραγωγή να προσανατολιστεί στις καταναλωτικές ανάγκες του λαού. Σωστά: διότι "όταν ο πλούτος θα ανήκει στο λαό", ποιος ο λόγος να υπάρχουν καταναλωτικά αγαθά; ας φάει ο λαός τανκς και εργαλειομηχανές. Και ποιος ο λόγος να υπάρχει μισθός βασισμένος στο νόμο της αξίας, όταν μπορεί ο κεντρικός σχεδιασμός να δίνει στον κάθε δούλο ό,τι αυτός νομίζει; Και τα 'λεγε μεν ο Στάλιν, αλλά οι ρεφορμιστές δεν τον άκουσαν. Προκαλεί μετά απ' όλα αυτά κατάπληξη η απόρριψη από μέρους τους της κριτικής που άσκησε η ΛΔ της Κίνας στους ρεβιζιονιστές. Τι το διαφορετικό λένε;

Εντυπωσιακά κενόλογος επίσης ο όρος "οπορτουνισμός", σε αυτά τα κείμενα, για να χαρακτηρίσει π.χ. τα βαθμιαίως (διάβαζε: εξαρχής και βιαίως) αυτονομηθέντα διευθυντικά στρώματα μέσα στη σοβιετική κοινωνία.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 11, 2012)

*Κλείνει η μονάδα Ασπροπύργου της Χαλυβουργίας Ελλάδος
*ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ: 11:51
Του Γιώργου Κράλογλου

Τελικά ο “αγώνας” του ΠΑΜΕ δικαιώθηκε... 

Κλείνει η μονάδα Ασπροπύργου του ομίλου Χαλυβουργία Ελλάδος, μετά την περιπέτεια που την οδήγησαν οι αγωνιστές... συνδικαλιστές και την αδυναμία των εργαζομένων που διαφωνούσαν με την απεργία να έχουν το δικαίωμα της εργασίας... Η μονάδα του Βόλου παραμένει φυσικά σε κανονική λειτουργία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2012)

Κι εγώ το διάβαζα σήμερα, ωστόσο στο kerdos.gr γράφει ότι ο όμιλος Μάνεση διέψευσε τα δημοσιεύματα περί κλεισίματος, εξετάζει όμως το ενδεχόμενο ομαδικών απολύσεων.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Κλείνει ο 902 με απόφαση της ΚΕ του κόμματος. 
Θα μπορούσε να μπει και στα εφήμερα, αλλά μου φάνηκε ότι εδώ ταίριαζε καλύτερα...


mod's note: Μεταφέρθηκε από http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5610


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2012)

Κρίμα. Προέβαλλε διάφορες πτυχές της πραγματικότητας που για τα αστικά ΜΜΕ δεν υπάρχουν καν. Με το δικό του κομματικό τρόπο, βεβαίως, τα περίφημα "ταξικά σωματεία" και μόνο, αλλά και ο σταλινισμός είναι κι αυτός μια συνιστώσα της φιλελεύθερης πραγματικότητας (το αντίστροφο δεν ισχύει, βεβαίως βεβαίως). Καθώς δε δεν υπάρχει κανάλι του Σύριζα, θα απουσιάζουν τελείως τα αριστερά κανάλια ως κανάλια (άλλο οι μεμονωμένοι δημοσιογράφοι). Συχνά όταν ήθελα να μάθω τι γίνεται στο απεργιακό μέτωπο ή στον κόσμο της εργασίας και της βιομηχανίας, κοίταζα το δελτίο τους. Επίσης, έπαιζαν πολλές ταινίες από την παραγωγή των χωρών του κομουνιστικού μπλοκ, κυρίως ρώσικες, ακόμα και σίριαλ. Αυτά είχαν πολύ ενδιαφέρον, μέσα στον χολλυγουντοκρατούμενο κόσμο μας. Τέλος, πού και πού είχαν και καμιά μουσική εκπομπή της προκοπής, αν και όχι συχνά (μας είχαν πήξει στο "ποιοτικό", στο ρεμπέτικο και στο κουβανέζικο). Η κορυφαία είδηση πάντως ήταν όταν είχαν μεταδώσει με τυμπανοκρουσίες ότι στην Κούβα ο εκεί ΟΕΚ παρέδιδε δε θυμάμαι πόσα σπίτια σε εργατικές οικογένειες! Θα μου πεις, πιο ενδιαφέρον από το ότι η Αντζελίνα Τζολί δήλωσε ως πρέσβειρα ('πρέσβυς' λένε τα περισσότερα κανάλια) καλής θέλησης ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει στη Συρία...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2014)

Όταν ζητάς τα δεδουλευμένα και ο εργοδότης δεν είναι αριστερός, κάνεις αγώνα και πρέπει να δικαιωθείς.
Όταν ζητάς τα δεδουλευμένα και ο εργοδότης δηλώνει αριστερός, κάνεις εκβιασμό και πρέπει να κραχτείς:


----------



## rogne (Oct 9, 2014)

Και αναλυτικότερα: http://www.eter.gr/eter/2014/10/06/3527/


----------



## rogne (Oct 9, 2014)

Συνέχεια των προηγουμένων εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2014)

Δύο πράματα μού έκαναν εντύπωση: 

1) _Αν θυμάστε σας πήραμε και τηλέφωνο και μας ενθαρρύνατε να κάνουμε απεργία ως μέτρο πίεσης, εσείς γνωρίζετε προς πού._ Δηλαδή τους προέτρεψε να κάνουν απεργία (ο διευθυντής του σταθμού;!), και μετά τους κατηγόρησε για εκβιασμό επειδή ακολούθησαν την προτροπή του; Πολύ περίεργα όλα αυτά!

2) Πολύ υψηλό το γλωσσικό και εκφραστικό επίπεδο των δελτίων Τύπου της ΕΤΕΡ. Περίεργο, για τεχνικούς. Μοιάζει γραμμένο από συγγραφέα/μεταφραστή, όχι από συνδικαλιστή ραδιοφωνατζή.

ΥΓ. Ποτέ δε μου άρεσε ο Αρβανίτης. Προτιμούσα μακράν την Κατσίμη. Αυτή μου λείπει, αυτός όχι.


----------



## rogne (Oct 10, 2014)

Για το (1), εύκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ μια αρβανίτικη απάντηση του τύπου "ε, τι μου το λέτε εμένα, άντε κάντε απεργία μπας και συγκινηθεί η Κουμουνδούρου και σας πληρώσει", όπου η προσδοκία είναι ότι απεργία τελικά δεν θα γίνει, αφού η ευθύνη μετατίθεται εκτός συνδικαλιστικού πεδίου δράσης (και αν γίνει παρά ταύτα, πρόκειται πλέον για "εκβιασμό"). Περίπλοκο σκεπτικό, κατάλληλο μόνο για εργοδότες με πολιτικές πλάτες, εμείς τι να καταλάβουμε από τέτοια...

ΥΓ. Κι ένα σχόλιο για το (2): άλλαξε πρόσφατα διοίκηση η ΕΤΕΡ, και μαζί άλλαξε και εκφραστικό επίπεδο στις ανακοινώσεις της (ελπίζω μόνο να μην παρεξηγηθώ: καμία μομφή για την αγωνιστικότατη παλιά διοίκηση, απλή γλωσσική παρατήρηση).


----------

